# Die letzte Erweiterung?



## Dungorn (20. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute

Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?

Als in diesem Thread 
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/172975-todesschwinge-der-kampf/

Der Kampf besprochen wurde " wie es sein könnte"

Angesicht dessen das wir wohl der mächtigsten Kreatur gegenüber stehen werden. Frage ich mich schon ob es nach Cata noch etwas geben wird.


Was denkt Ihr wird es das letzte Addon sein oder geht die Reise weiter ?


----------



## Nerolon (20. Oktober 2010)

ja  geht weiter smaragdgrüner traum kommt auch noch dann retten wir die dudus die zublöd sind sich ein wecker zustellen -.-


----------



## Kankru (20. Oktober 2010)

Könnte man auch in dem von dir verlinkten Thread diskutieren. KÖNNTE!^^


----------



## domi3344 (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?
> 
> ...


Todesschwinge die mächtigste Kreatur? 
Glaub mir, da gibt es noch ein paar die mächtiger/stärker sind als dieser Drache


----------



## Killerbeef (20. Oktober 2010)

Schon allein wegen dem ganzen Finanziellen bzw der 12 Mio Leuten die schön bezahlen wird Blizzard sich i-was neues einfallen lassen, zb was mit den HDZ inis, so ein Addon, was in die Vergangenheit führt, sowas fänd ich mal spannend, und kann man beliebig weiterführen 
MfG


----------



## Tobizv (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard wird sich schon irgendwas einfallen lassen, schließlich verdienen sie mit WoW viel Geld.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?
> 
> ...



Es gibt Wesen über Deathwings Machtstufe oder über seiner Machstufe. Sie sind nur leider nicht unsere Freunde, bzw. bei manchen weiss man es nicht.

Beispiele:

Kiljaeden
Archimonde
Sargeras
Das Pantheon
Allgemein Titanen

Weitere mächtige Gegner:

Die 5- 6 verbleibenden alten Götter Azeroth
Der alte Gott der Arakkoa
Azshara
Die Elementarlords


----------



## TheWoody (20. Oktober 2010)

Seeeeeehr weit über Deathwing steht Sargeras, von Kil'Jaeden mal ganz zu schweigen. Will hier keine Romane schreiben, wer alles mächtiger sein könnte.

Ausserdem: Blizzards Universum -> Wenn sie wollen, ist der Endboss von der nächsten Expansion Hogger.


----------



## Nerolon (20. Oktober 2010)

ihr mit euren geld...




ihr bezahlt für unterhaltung ob TV ... bücher oder ps3 games regt mich ergentwie auf wenn ich immer sowas lese


----------



## Qataqo (20. Oktober 2010)

es wird mindestens so lange weiter gehen bis es sich nicht mehr lohnt aus wirtschaftlicher sicht, ist doch logisch. nur dummköpfe würden aus einem anderen grunde aufhören!


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt noch massig Inhalte:

- Die Welt Xoroth
- Die Welt Argus
- Königreiche Kul Tiras
- Möglicherweise verbliebene Reste der Scherbenwelt mit bis heute verschollenen Helden
- Die Welt K'aresh
- Pandaria (Wobei es bis heute als ein Gerücht und ein Scherz Blizzard gilt)
- Ein bisher unbekannter südlicher Kontinent auf Azeroth (Könnte Pandaria sein)
- Die Unterwelt ()
- Elune
- Sargeras
- Kil'jaeden
- Azshara
- Die alten Götter
- Das Pantheon
- Die Tothrezim
- Der Horde Allianz Konflikt
- Die Pläne der Verlassenen alles Leben auszulöschen sowie die Pläne der Blutelfen ein gigantisches Imperium zu gründen
- Der Smaragdgrüne Traum
- Der ewige Drachenschwarm

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein.

Edit: Okay, Archimonde ist schon tot


----------



## Nexxen (20. Oktober 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ja  geht weiter smaragdgrüner traum kommt auch noch dann retten wir die dudus die zublöd sind sich ein wecker zustellen -.-




Rofl xDDD Endgeiler Spruch

@Topic
Sargeras? Anführer der Brennenden Legion?
Wie wärs mit dem?


----------



## Renox1 (20. Oktober 2010)

Kil'jaeden auch.


----------



## flandaan (20. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem großen "Marshmallow Mann" ?

*mist, falscher Thread, falsche Zeit - ich geh sterben *


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?
> 
> ...



wow ist noch lange nicht zu ende.
es gibt noch genug storys die man für wow verwenden kann.

ps: du hast sicher mit wow angefangen und niemals warcraft 1-3 gezockt oder?


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das World of Warcraft ein Spiel wird indem man bis Level 120 hocheiern muss.
Ich glaube das 5 Leveladdon Cata zeigt schon indirekt wie es weitergehen könnte, evtl. nochmal eins bis Level 90 und gut ist.

Ich mein erstellt euch mal einen Char OHNE Werbt einen Freund und OHNE Levelequipment und Levelt dann bis Level 85 oder meinetwegen bis 120 hoch.
Wer betreibt denn eine solch Exessive Lebenszeitzerstörung 
Irgendwann muss auch mal gut sein.
Klar verdient sich Blizzard ne Goldene Nase mit Ihrem Spiel aber ich glaube 2011 wird ein echter Kampf indem auch Blizzard mal eine auf den Sack bekommen wird, denn deren Spiel ist Grafisch nicht mehr wirklich ansehlich als vielmehr dafür Konzipiert möglichst alle 0/8/15 Rechner mit deren Spiel zu füttern, noch bietet es den Spielern frische Elemente welche für Spannungen am Heimischen PC sorgen.
Ich mein man Levelt seinen Charakter hoch und sieht so ziemlich alles, dann klappert man sämtliche Instanzen ( Dungeons und Schlachtzüge denn merke: Instanzen= Instanzierte Gebiete) ab und erfreut sich hin und wieder ans Sammeln von kleinen Tieren oder Achievements.
Und weiter?
Ok die Event´s sollte man nicht außer acht lassen die machen sicherlich auch viel Spass, allerdings glaube ich nur bedingt.
Denn wer das Spiel schon seit 5 Jahren Spielt weiß das sich die Event´s immer und immerwieder wiederholen.




Ich habe das Spiel von Vanilla bis Ende BC geliebt, zu Ulduarzeiten nochmal ganz kurz aber dann irgendwie meinen Spass daran verloren da sich alles wiederholte.
Letzte Woche und auch heut loggte ich mich nochmals ein und naja, schön ist es nicht mehr seitdem 4.0.? auf dem Server ist.
Für mich als "altes Häschen" sind die Talentbäume ein Graus. Keine möglichkeiten mehr sich von der Masse abzuheben und mal etwas mehr Support zu skillen.
Abgesehen davon ist mir die Community schon etwas zu jung, was ich schnell in den Lowlevel instanzen erleben musste.
Zu Instanzen muss man nichtmehr hinlaufen man wird reingeportet...find ich doof.
Ich mache mal hier einen Punkt sonst artet es noch aus 

*Wer zum Henker hat mit Level 16 bitte ein Recount am laufen oO*


Ich wünsche Blizzard natürlich das beste und Pumpt bitte weiter Geld in den Spielegiganten, was ich nicht ironisch meine denn somit wird sichergestellt das mir Diablo 3 Spass machen könnte


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das World of Warcraft ein Spiel wird indem man bis Level 120 hocheiern muss.
> Ich glaube das 5 Leveladdon Cata zeigt schon indirekt wie es weitergehen könnte, evtl. nochmal eins bis Level 90 und gut ist.
> 
> Ich mein erstellt euch mal einen Char OHNE Werbt einen Freund und OHNE Levelequipment und Levelt dann bis Level 85 oder meinetwegen bis 120 hoch.
> ...



Das ist Unsinn. Das Leveln kann entsprechend schneller gestaltet werden. Mir macht WoW seit 5 Jahren Spaß und es scheint auch nicht nach zu lassen. Und was ihr immer mit eurer Grafik habt. WoW hat eine sehr sehr gute Grafik auf Ultra, sie ist nur ganz eifach im Comic Stil und genau das mag ich an WoW, genau DIESE Art von Grafik. Nicht so ein Mist wie bei Aion. Und ob das Spiel nach wie vor Spaß macht muss jeder selbst wissen, bitte verwandel den Thread nicht in einen "Wann war WoW am Besten" Thread.


----------



## Luc - (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Zu Instanzen muss man nichtmehr hinlaufen man wird reingeportet...find ich doof.



Also da muss ich dir widersprechen (?), ich wollte eben HdW (Höhlen des Wehklagens) und da stand "Diese Instanz muss zuerst erkundigt werden" oder sowas in der Art, und Blizzard hat auch irgendwo gesagt, das man mit Cataclysm erst einmal in dem Dungeon sein gewesen muss, und dann kann man sich erst da rein teleportieren lassen.

MfG Luc -


----------



## alectronic (20. Oktober 2010)

ich habe mal auf wow.gamona.de gelesen das für 10 jahre geplant ist also da kommt noch ordentlich was  und wenn wow das 10 jahr erreicht soll es durch ein neues mmo von blizzard abgelöst werden


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist Unsinn. Das Leveln kann entsprechend schneller gestaltet werden. Mir macht WoW seit 5 Jahren Spaß und es scheint auch nicht nach zu lassen. Und was ihr immer mit eurer Grafik habt. WoW hat eine sehr sehr gute Grafik auf Ultra, sie ist nur ganz eifach im Comic Stil und genau das mag ich an WoW, genau DIESE Art von Grafik. Nicht so ein Mist wie bei Aion. Und ob das Spiel nach wie vor Spaß macht muss jeder selbst wissen, bitte verwandel den Thread nicht in einen "Wann war WoW am Besten" Thread.



Sag mir einen Comicheft/Film/Figur die ausschaut wie die Grafik von World of Warcraft.
Champions online ist Comicgrafik, World of Warcraft dagegen hat seinen eigenen Style, welcher mittlerweile Grafisch sehr veraltet ist.

Ich möchte darüber auch nicht lange Diskutieren, es war schlussendlich nur meine eigene Meinung.



Liebe grüße


----------



## Marato (20. Oktober 2010)

> Klar verdient sich Blizzard ne Goldene Nase mit Ihrem Spiel aber ich glaube 2011 wird ein echter Kampf indem auch Blizzard mal eine auf den Sack bekommen wird, denn deren Spiel ist Grafisch nicht mehr wirklich ansehlich als vielmehr dafür Konzipiert möglichst alle 0/8/15 Rechner mit deren Spiel zu füttern, noch bietet es den Spielern frische Elemente welche für Spannungen am Heimischen PC sorgen.



Kann nicht 100% sagen ob das stimmt...
Hab aber in einem Thread hier auf Buffed.de gelesen das einer der großen leute meinte das er sich aufjedenfall vorstellen kann das WoW ab spätestens 2012 Free2Play wird...
Das liegt daran das nicht nur die größten Inhalte von warcraft verbraucht sind und das das Spielkonzept ausgefeilt ist...
Es liegt eher daran das Blizzard momentan ein neues Spiel in Entwicklung hat dass garnichts mit Starcraft Warcraft Diablo zu tun hat...
Dieses Spiel wird das neue Game mit dem sie Kohle machen wollen und das game hat bestimmt auch nen besseren grafischen Style 

WoW wird danach eins dieser Games die wahrscheinlich nie aus der Mode kommen jedoch nicht mehr so viele Anhänger haben wird...
Blizzard wird dann WoW nur noch mangelhaft vorrantreiben und nur ein paar Server am laufen halten... so wie es bei Diablo mit dem Battle.net war/ist...(ka glaube ist bereits so das es eingestellt ist oder?)

Naja wie gesagt kann nicht sagen ob das 100% so ist aber ich finde das es plausibel ist und denke auch das es nicht lange nach Cata bzw nach dem darauffolgenden Addon dauern wird...

MfG Marato

Edit:


alectronic schrieb:


> ich habe mal auf wow.gamona.de gelesen das für 10 jahre geplant ist also da kommt noch ordentlich was  und wenn wow das 10 jahr erreicht soll es durch ein neues mmo von blizzard abgelöst werden



meiner Meinung nach schon früher...


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Luc schrieb:


> Also da muss ich dir widersprechen (?), ich wollte eben HdW (Höhlen des Wehklagens) und da stand "Diese Instanz muss zuerst erkundigt werden" oder sowas in der Art, und Blizzard hat auch irgendwo gesagt, das man mit Cataclysm erst einmal in dem Dungeon sein gewesen muss, und dann kann man sich erst da rein teleportieren lassen.
> 
> MfG Luc -




Wenn das bei Cata wieder so ist, kann man sich damit zufrieden schätzen.
Ich fand es damals als Das Tool eingefügt wurde nur erschreckend wie das Spiel Still stand.
In Dalaran hat sich niemand bewegt sie verschwanden und standen irgednwann wieder da.

In einem Gigantischen Spiel mit einer Monströsen Welt wie dieser sollte man doch dazu Animiert werden was zu entdecken und mit seinen Supermounts zu den Instanzen zu Reiten.
Ich mein wozu sind die Mounts denn noch gut?
Man steht in Dalaran die Anbindung für alle Hauptstädte, hat dort alle Berufslehrer außer Juwe und für die Instanzen Portet man sich hin :/



Egal ich finde es Unpersönlich und es trifft nicht meinen geschmack und bevor ich es hier höre....ja ich habe meine Konsequenz bereits gezogen.....ich dachte nur der alten Zeiten wegen das sich ein nochmal reinschauen lohnt.
Tat es nicht, leider :/


----------



## Fipsin (20. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Todesschwinge die mächtigste Kreatur?
> Glaub mir, da gibt es noch ein paar die mächtiger/stärker sind als dieser Drache



Saregas? Kil'Jeaden? Und da gibs noch ne Millionen andere Planete....


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Sag mir einen Comicheft/Film/Figur die ausschaut wie die Grafik von World of Warcraft.
> Champions online ist Comicgrafik, World of Warcraft dagegen hat seinen eigenen Style, welcher mittlerweile Grafisch sehr veraltet ist.
> 
> Ich möchte darüber auch nicht lange Diskutieren, es war schlussendlich nur meine eigene Meinung.
> ...



Meine Güte, dann ist sie eben alt, dann liebe ich diese alte Grafik und finde die neue Grafik eben scheiße! Ich finde die WoW Grafik toll und ich könnte sie mir nicht anders vorstellen.


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Todesschwinge die mächtigste Kreatur?
> Glaub mir, da gibt es noch ein paar die mächtiger/stärker sind als dieser Drache



dieser drache isn spielzeug im vergleich zu dem was es noch gibt


----------



## DaScAn (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch massig Inhalte:
> 
> - Die Welt Xoroth
> - Die Welt Argus
> ...



Hat alles gesagt


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Hat alles gesagt




Aber er hat ne Menge doppelt gesagt 

Die alten Götter und die Phanteons sind ein und das selbe 
Allerdings werden die Phanteons nie im Spiel zur debatte stehen was Bossfights oder so angeht denn wenn die Götter Tod sind was soll dann noch kommen?


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Marato schrieb:


> das WoW ab spätestens 2012 Free2Play wird...



jah und morgen kommt der weihnachtsman *träller* .. die haben doch erst die 12 mio spieler erreicht ... den spielern gefällt die wow grafik .. dieser "eigene style"  und ich muss sagen mir auch


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Aber er hat ne Menge doppelt gesagt
> 
> Die alten Götter und die Phanteons sind ein und das selbe
> Allerdings werden die Phanteons nie im Spiel zur debatte stehen was Bossfights oder so angeht denn wenn die Götter Tod sind was soll dann noch kommen?



Die alten Götter und das Pantheon sind alles, aber nicht das Selbe....


----------



## Vodkalol (20. Oktober 2010)

Qataqo schrieb:


> es wird mindestens so lange weiter gehen bis es sich nicht mehr lohnt aus wirtschaftlicher sicht, ist doch logisch. nur dummköpfe würden aus einem anderen grunde aufhören!



nur Dummköpfe also?

kennst du die 6 Star Wars Teile als Beispiel oder die 3 Herr der Ringe Teile?
sind zwar Filme und nicht Spiele (außer einigen Umsetzungen) aber von wegen da gäbs nicht mehr genug Story zum weiter verfilmen -.-


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die alten Götter und das Pantheon sind alles, aber nicht das Selbe....



Ok bin angefixt...schieß los


----------



## Holy Light (20. Oktober 2010)

scheiss auf die grafik...
sc 1 hat bewiesen das grafik nebensache ist


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> scheiss auf die grafik...
> sc 1 hat bewiesen das grafik nebensache ist



Japan hat bewiesen das Ihnen die Grafik egal ist, nicht SC1. *lach*

Ok der war irgendwie Flach.


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> scheiss auf die grafik...
> sc 1 hat bewiesen das grafik nebensache ist



das hat so gut wie jedes blizzard spiel  ( wc3 ftw !!! )


----------



## Xeith (20. Oktober 2010)

genau.... heute ist das Jahr an dem du das letzte mal lebst, einfach unsinnig


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> genau.... heute ist das Jahr an dem du das letzte mal lebst, einfach unsinnig



versteh ich nich  aber egal .. wenn bist du sowieso falsch 2012 verrecken wir alle !


----------



## Xeith (20. Oktober 2010)

ne wenn dann nur duu


----------



## Redday (20. Oktober 2010)

wow wird es genau so lange geben wie es leute gibt, die es spielen wollen.
keinen tag kürzer und keinen länger.

ob das dann patch 13.0.1 heißt oder wow 2 ist egal.


----------



## Warlord2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Also wie ich das gelesen habe, sind die Alten Götter die Parasitäre Lebenform die auf Azeroth gelebt hat, bevor die Titanen diese Welt geformt haben !
Das Pantheon besteht aus den höchsten und stärksten der Titanen.

Berichtigt mich wenn ich falsch liege^^


----------



## Manaori (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ok bin angefixt...schieß los





Die Alten Götter sind die Wesen à la C'thun, Yogg'Saron, das Vieh an der Dunkelküste, mit der Meistergleve. 
Das Pantheon sind die Titanen, die fünf mächtigsten, die unter anderem Azeroth geformt und die alten Götter bekämpft haben.

Tante Edith brüllt mich an, weil der Vorposter schneller war


----------



## Xeith (20. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard Mitarbeiter haben es bereits schon gesagt wie lange es WoW geben wird ..... ohman


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> ne wenn dann nur duu



noch einer der den film 2012  nich kennt maaan wo lebt ihr alle ? xD

wenn blizzard mitarbeiter gesagt haben wie lange es wow geben wird dann verkünde das dochmal .. ich glaub das wissen wir alle net @ Xeith


----------



## domi3344 (20. Oktober 2010)

Xeith schrieb:


> Blizzard Mitarbeiter haben es bereits schon gesagt wie lange es WoW geben wird ..... ohman


Aha... 
Und... wie lange?


----------



## Obsurd (20. Oktober 2010)

smaragdgrüner traum kommt sicher noch.

Mann munkelt ja das es bis lvl 100 gehen sollte


----------



## Sultanks (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Aber er hat ne Menge doppelt gesagt
> 
> Die alten Götter und die Phanteons sind ein und das selbe
> Allerdings werden die Phanteons nie im Spiel zur debatte stehen was Bossfights oder so angeht denn wenn die Götter Tod sind was soll dann noch kommen?



nein das pantheon und die alten götter sind feinde^^

das pantheon ist der hohe rat der titanen
und die haben damals bei der ankunft auf azeroth die alten götter eingesperrt und teilweise vernichtet


----------



## Käpt’n Blaubär (20. Oktober 2010)

Und wer ist nun der Stärkste Boss in Warcraft???


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ok bin angefixt...schieß los



Das Pantheon ist sozusagen ein hoher Rat der Titanen. Sie sind die Führung der Titanen. Zum Pantheon gehören Aggramar, Aman'Thul, Eonar, Golganneth, Kaz'goroth, Norgannon und natürlich ehemals Sargeras.

EDIT: Diese Titanen formten (Nicht erschufen) Azeroth, ernannten die Drachenaspekte zu den Wächtern und verliehen ihnen ihre Macht und sie besiegten (Nicht töteten) die alten Götter. Sprich: Ohne das Pantheon gebe es uns in WoW nicht.


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Die Alten Götter sind die Wesen à la C'thun, Yogg'Saron, das Vieh an der Dunkelküste, mit der Meistergleve.
> Das Pantheon sind die Titanen, die fünf mächtigsten, die unter anderem Azeroth geformt und die alten Götter bekämpft haben.
> 
> Tante Edith brüllt mich an, weil der Vorposter schneller war





Ok also die Titanen waren* die, die die* 4 Götter eingeschlossen haben, oder irre ich?


Omg was für ein bescheuerter Satz aber den lass ich so


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> smaragdgrüner traum kommt sicher noch.
> 
> Mann munkelt ja das es bis lvl 100 gehen sollte



wuhu wie lange hast du played bis 100? 


35tage 23stunden 

uäh das wird ewig dauern


----------



## Viper1701hbn (20. Oktober 2010)

Egal was alles noch kommen mag ... am Ende is Mäisdda Röhrich ..

Denn Röhrich geht über alles !!!


----------



## Sultanks (20. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Und wer ist nun der Stärkste Boss in Warcraft???



ich denke sargeras der erfinder der brennenden legion und ein damaliger titan bis er zum dämonen wurde


----------



## Grimmbarth (20. Oktober 2010)

...ich denke es wird so laufen:

den stärksten Gegner (egal wer das nun ist) wird nicht zu besiegen sein. Der ganze Raid wird ins Gras beisen, ein toller Abspann läuft über den Bildschirm, und dann stehst du irgendwo im Anfangsgebiet deiner Rasse mit nem Level 1 Char und musst von vorne Anfangen


----------



## Xeith (20. Oktober 2010)

der Stärkste Boss is eh Illidan, WoW wird es solange geben wie das Internet selbst auch, wenn WoW pleite geht hat wieso die Community schuld


----------



## Schlaviner (20. Oktober 2010)

Am Ende werden wir eh Manni Ludolf gegenüber stehen...


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> wow wird es genau so lange geben wie es leute gibt, die es spielen wollen.
> keinen tag kürzer und keinen länger.
> 
> ob das dann patch 13.0.1 heißt oder wow 2 ist egal.



solange die accounts bei wow 2 irgendwie weiterlaufen XDD
hätte keinen bock wirklich ALLES nochmal zu machen 

Edit , es geht bis level 256 !xD
und das aus mathematischen gründen


----------



## Grongrimm (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon ist mir die Community schon etwas zu jung, was ich schnell in den Lowlevel instanzen erleben musste.




Ich glaub ihr vergisst das das spiel ab 12 ist.

Wenn du meinst das da zu viele junge leute spielen dann kauft dir ne super nintendo ....


Mfg groni


----------



## Sultanks (20. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> solange die accounts bei wow 2 irgendwie weiterlaufen XDD
> hätte keinen bock wirklich ALLES nochmal zu machen



manni ludolf? nee da lieber Arno Dübel Aka Arno arbeitslos


----------



## Firechaos (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?
> 
> ...








Also es gibt noch min. 2 AddONs.


Südmeer  und Smaraggrüner Traum.Aber ich würde mal sagen irgendwann kommt noch eine Erweiterung bei der man die Titanen töten müssen dann geht die Welt unter und wir sind alle tot aber diesmal stirbt Kenny nicht.


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> solange die accounts bei wow 2 irgendwie weiterlaufen XDD
> hätte keinen bock wirklich ALLES nochmal zu machen
> 
> Edit , es geht bis level 25*5*
> und das aus mathematischen gründen


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (20. Oktober 2010)

Was haben uns Blizzard Rollenspiele immer gezeigt. Diablo 1 und 2 ging bis Level 99. Also wird es denke ich bei WoW nicht anders sein. 

80-85 Cataclysm
85-90 Addon darauf
90-95 Addon darauf
95-99+vielleicht ein paar Prestigelevel 103 oder so ebenfalls ein Addon darauf. 

Auf jeden Fall denke ich dass es bis Level 99 geht und wenn nicht wird es so lange Addons geben bis sich WoW nicht mehr gut verkauft. Aber von 11 auf 12 Millionen Spieler, da ist die Grenze noch lange nicht erreicht. Im Buffed Magazin schreibt Jemand sogar, dass er WoW noch knapp 5 Jahre gibt. Dies würde dann auch mit meiner Vermutung so passen wie ich es oben aufgeschrieben habe.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Ok also die Titanen waren* die, die die* 4 Götter eingeschlossen haben, oder irre ich?
> 
> 
> Omg was für ein bescheuerter Satz aber den lass ich so



Wie ich eben schon schrieb besiegte das Pantheon in einem welterschütternten Krieg die Alten Götter und banden sie tief unter der Erde ein. Es gibt weit mehr als 4 alte Götter. Eine genau Zahl ist nicht festlegbar, da sich nicht alle alten Götter auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren können. Die Titanen wussten nicht, dass die alten Götter ihren Einfluss auch von Tief unter der Erde auswirken könnten. So wurde Neltharion (Deathwing) von 3 Göttern in den Wahnsinn getrieben, durch die darauf folgenden Ereignisse des Wahnsinnigen Todesschwinge wurde Malygos, der Aspekt der Magie ebenfalls wahnsinnig. Es gehen Gerüchte um, das der ewige Drachenschwarm ein Produkt Nozdormus verwirrter Gedanken sei ebenso der Smaragdgrüne Traum.

Kurz: Die Wächter Azeroth fallen...einer nach dem anderen. Demnach ist es nicht abzuschätzen ob uns das Pantheon bei einer Ankunft freundlich oder feindlich gesonnen wäre.


----------



## Holy Light (20. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> wuhu wie lange hast du played bis 100?
> 
> 
> 35tage 23stunden
> ...



ich hab jetzt schon fast 40 tage ...


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

GLAUB MIR ! 
LEVEL 256 !!! xD


----------



## domi3344 (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt schon fast 40 tage ...


ALtes Gildenmitglied hatte über 500...


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Oliver schrieb:


> . Aber von 11 auf 12 Millionen Spieler, da ist die Grenze noch lange nicht erreicht.



*hust* http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=14870137358&sid=3 *hust*


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Ich glaub ihr vergisst das das spiel ab 12 ist.
> 
> Wenn du meinst das da zu viele junge leute spielen dann kauft dir ne super nintendo ....
> 
> ...





Was schreibstn Du für einen Mist?


----------



## kilerwakka (20. Oktober 2010)

es wird bis lv 100 gehen dät ich mal schwer vermuten und der letzte boss is segeras


----------



## Moktheshock (20. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Und wer ist nun der Stärkste Boss in Warcraft???




Michael Morhaime da er alles beenden kann^^


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> GLAUB MIR !
> LEVEL 25*5* !!! xD



ja tu ich ja


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

und wow wird nie enden  es gibt genug privatserver emulatoren xDD also iein bob wird immer einen server haben


----------



## Thone (20. Oktober 2010)

Schonmal was von Wrath of Gamon gehört?


----------



## Saladarxyz (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das World of Warcraft ein Spiel wird indem man bis Level 120 hocheiern muss.
> Ich glaube das 5 Leveladdon Cata zeigt schon indirekt wie es weitergehen könnte, evtl. nochmal eins bis Level 90 und gut ist.
> 
> Ich mein erstellt euch mal einen Char OHNE Werbt einen Freund und OHNE Levelequipment und Levelt dann bis Level 85 oder meinetwegen bis 120 hoch.
> ...



aha also sagst du wow macht nur mit dem max lvl spaß?


----------



## Holy Light (20. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> ALtes Gildenmitglied hatte über 500...



der hatte bestimmt langeweile XD

aber was ich damit meinte ist wenn ich jetzt schon ca 40 hab wie soll ich es dann mit ca 35 bis lvl 100 schaffen?


----------



## Warlord2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie ich eben schon schrieb besiegte das Pantheon in einem welterschütternten Krieg die Alten Götter und banden sie tief unter der Erde ein. Es gibt weit mehr als 4 alte Götter. Eine genau Zahl ist nicht festlegbar, da sich nicht alle alten Götter auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren können. Die Titanen wussten nicht, dass die alten Götter ihren Einfluss auch von Tief unter der Erde auswirken könnten. So wurde Neltharion (Deathwing) von 3 Göttern in den Wahnsinn getrieben, durch die darauf folgenden Ereignisse des Wahnsinnigen Todesschwinge wurde Malygos, der Aspekt der Magie ebenfalls wahnsinnig. Es gehen Gerüchte um, das der ewige Drachenschwarm ein Produkt Nozdormus verwirrter Gedanken sei ebenso der Smaragdgrüne Traum.
> 
> Kurz: Die Wächter Azeroth fallen...einer nach dem anderen. Demnach ist es nicht abzuschätzen ob uns das Pantheon bei einer Ankunft freundlich oder feindlich gesonnen wäre.



Also laut dem Handbuch von Warcraft 3 gibt es insgesammt leben noch mindestens 4 alte götter.

http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Alte_G%C3%B6tter

und ausserdem, in dem wir die Alten Götter Töten, töten wir auch Azeroth, da die Götter Parasitäre Lebewesen sind dessen Existenz an Azeroth gebunden ist, also Götter To = Azeroth futsch


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> aha also sagst du wow macht nur mit dem max lvl spaß?




Mir nichtmal mehr das.

Für mich wie soll ich´s sagen, es ist für mich einfach vorbei irgendwie.
Ich find einfach nichtmehr rein :/

Macht aber nichts


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Warlord2205 schrieb:


> Also laut dem Handbuch von Warcraft 3 gibt es insgesammt leben noch mindestens 4 alte götter.
> 
> http://forscherliga....lte_G%C3%B6tter
> 
> und ausserdem, in dem wir die Alten Götter Töten, töten wir auch Azeroth, da die Götter Parasitäre Lebewesen sind dessen Existenz an Azeroth gebunden ist, also Götter To = Azeroth futsch



Ês gibt weit mehr alte Götter, wenn du willst suche ich dir die offizielle Bestätigung heraus. Es ist ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum, das es nur 4 - 6 alte Götter gibt.


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy schrieb:


> der hatte bestimmt langeweile XD
> 
> aber was ich damit meinte ist wenn ich jetzt schon ca 40 hab wie soll ich es dann mit ca 35 bis lvl 100 schaffen?



von 1 bis 100  ..


----------



## Alphajaeger (20. Oktober 2010)

hmm mir fällt grad auf: mit cata wird azeroth zerstört; wenn die nächste erweiterung mit dem smaragdgrünentraum = druiden zu tun hat, dann besteht doch eine relativ hohe chance das die legendären druiden die zurückkehren azeroth ein pflaster geben?^^


----------



## Derulu (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> ...




Aha, die Entwickler machen sich also die Arbeit, alles in der alten welt neu zu gestalten, Dingen, die es schon längst gibt, neues leben einzuhauchen, 2D texturen in 3D texturen zu verwandeln UM dann aufzuhören...ja natürlich so wird's sein. Und eine Kug die Milch im Überfluss gibt, wird dann also auch geschlachtet.

Deathwing ist NICHT das mächtigste Wesen im Warcraft Universum ich nenne jetzt ein paar die mehr Macht haben: 

Die alten Götter, von denen gemunkelt wird, es gäbe auf Azeroth 5, mindestens jedoch 4. Einer davon ist sicher tot, der Zweite, den wir angeblich schon einmal "getötet haben" (wohl dann eher nicht) verbindet sich mit Cho'gall, bei einem ist nicht sicher, ob er wirklich getötet wurde in Ulduar, oder nur ein Teil von ihm und einer ist noch nicht einmal namentlich bekannt. Alleine diese 4 (inzwischen zumindest wohl nur noch 3) müssen mächtiger sein als Deathwing, schließlich konnten selbst die Titanen, die Deathwing und die anderen Aspekte erschaffen haben, sie nicht töten(alle außer einen), sondern nur einkerkern (weil die Welt sonst mit gestorben wäre) und schließlich haben diese alten Götter Deathwing erst zu dem dem gemacht was er heute ist.

weiters gäbe es da noch:
Kil'jaeden
Sargeras
die Titanen, von denen nicht sicher ist, ob sie ins wirklich noch gut gesonnen sind
die Dämonen und "Essenzen" im wirbelnden Nether
...
....
.....

Stoff für weitere "Geschichten" gibt es genug

Also es wird schon noch ein paar Jähren weitergehen, solange die Abozahlen nicht auf einige wenige Tausend sinken und solange Chris Metzen noch ein paar Ideen hat (und manchmal auch "leiht").


----------



## Trixi3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Alphajaeger schrieb:


> hmm mir fällt grad auf: mit cata wird azeroth zerstört; wenn die nächste erweiterung mit dem smaragdgrünentraum = druiden zu tun hat, dann besteht doch eine relativ hohe chance das die legendären druiden die zurückkehren azeroth ein pflaster geben?^^



Und danach wieder Cata BÄÄÄÄM!



*lach*



Mach nur Spass!!!


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

*F: Wer ist der "Meister" der Arakkoa, von dem Isfar redet? Es ist nicht Terokk &#8230;* 
A: Es gibt mehr alte Götter als die, die in Azeroth gefangen sind. Es erfordert allerdings einiges, damit sie sich auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren; schaut euch für weitere Informationen doch einfach einmal die Questreihe &#8222;Dem Dunklen Rat in die Quere kommen" im Schattenmondtal an. 

Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...816835731&sid=3


----------



## Warlord2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aha, die Entwickler machen sich also die Arbeit, alles in der alten welt neu zu gestalten, Dingen, die es schon längst gibt, neues leben einzuhauchen, 2D texturen in 3D texturen zu verwandeln UM dann aufzuhören...ja natürlich so wird's sein. Und eine Kug die Milch im Überfluss gibt, wird dann also auch geschlachtet.
> 
> Deathwing ist NICHT das mächtigste Wesen im Warcraft Universum ich nenne jetzt ein paar die mehr Macht haben:
> 
> ...



Die Titanen konnten die Alten Götter töten, haben es aber nicht gemacht da die Sie gemerkt haben, das die Alten Götter leben müssen um Azeroth nicht zu Zerstören, wie gesagt die Alten Götter sind Parasitäre Wesen und Azeroth ist deren Wirt, wenn der Parasit stirbt, stirbt der Wirt ebenso.


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> ja tu ich ja! Es geht bis Level 256!



Das tut es, weil es bis level 256 programmiert ist -.-
außerdem ist 2 hoch ácht zufälligerweiße genau das  xD


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> smaragdgrüner traum kommt sicher noch.
> 
> Mann munkelt ja das es bis lvl 100 gehen sollte



Der Traum kommt bestimmt nicht mehr, das meiste das da was hergeben würd wurd im Buch Sturmgrimm geklärt, wenn müssten wir das Buch nachspielen, es gibt nur noch ein kleines Fleckchen Finsternis im Traum und das Flecken reicht wohl kaum^^


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Das tut es, weil es bis level 256 programmiert ist -.-
> außerdem ist 2 hoch ácht zufälligerweiße genau das  xD



toll und das ganze jetzt in binär ?


----------



## Suninho (20. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Das tut es, weil es bis level 256 programmiert ist -.-
> außerdem ist 2 hoch ácht zufälligerweiße genau das xD



ich dachte immer das wäre 4 hoch 4


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Der Traum kommt bestimmt nicht mehr, das meiste das da was hergeben würd wurd im Buch Sturmgrimm geklärt, wenn müssten wir das Buch nachspielen, es gibt nur noch ein kleines Fleckchen Finsternis im Traum und das Flecken reicht wohl kaum^^



außerdem ist malfurion in cata ja schonwieder ausm traum zurück, d.h. Das Buch sturmgrimm spielt in der zeit zwischen wotlk und cata ...


----------



## Suninho (20. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> toll und das ganze jetzt in binär ?



100000000


----------



## Warlord2205 (20. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt verschiedene Quellen zur Anzahl der eingesperrten Alten Götter:


Das Warcraft III Handbuch behauptet, dass *fünf* Alte Götter unter der Welt angekettet wurden.

Laut der „Krieg der Uralten“ Trilogy gibt es *drei* Alte Götter, die noch leben, eingesperrt und ankettet von den Titanen tief unter der Oberfläche von Azeroth.

Laut „Die Alten Götter und die Ordnung auf Azeroth“, wurden *vier* Alte Götter unter der Welt eingesperrt. Das könnte vielleicht mit der "Krieg der Uralten - Trilogy“ abgestimmt werden, wenn es den gefallenen C'Thun in der Zahl der eingesperrten Götter beinhalten würde.

also das klingt plausibel^^


----------



## domi3344 (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Der Traum kommt bestimmt nicht mehr, das meiste das da was hergeben würd wurd im Buch Sturmgrimm geklärt, wenn müssten wir das Buch nachspielen, es gibt nur noch ein kleines Fleckchen Finsternis im Traum und das Flecken reicht wohl kaum^^


Nur weil es im Buch schon geklärt wurde heißt das nicht das wir es nicht "nachspielen" können, aber das könnte wohl unter umständen langweilig werden.
Blizzard könnte aber immernoch was neues dazu erfinden, die Warcraft Geschichte geht weiter, da ist es gut möglich das im Traum ganz neue Bösewichte auftreten


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Suninho schrieb:


> 100000000



öh kA zu faul zum rechnen


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> außerdem ist malfurion in cata ja schonwieder ausm traum zurück, d.h. Das Buch sturmgrimm spielt in der zeit zwischen wotlk und cata ...



Ich weis. Und wir werden diesen Stoff wohl nie spielen dürfen, die Geschenise im Buch laufen zwar nur über ca. eine Woche, wär zwar ein perfektes Event
aber viel zu aufwändig (Die Angriffe auf die Städte, alle Kontinente in Nebel hüllen ect...)


----------



## Totebone (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?
> 
> ...


Ich denke das nächste Addon geht nach Pandaria 



Nerolon schrieb:


> ja geht weiter smaragdgrüner traum kommt auch noch dann retten wir die dudus die zublöd sind sich ein wecker zustellen -.-



Neeeein... der Emerald Dream wird kein Addon zum 10000000. mal ... wurde auch schon vonBlizz gesagt das das kein ganzes Addon wird


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Nur weil es im Buch schon geklärt wurde heißt das nicht das wir es nicht "nachspielen" können, aber das könnte wohl unter umständen langweilig werden.
> Blizzard könnte aber immernoch was neues dazu erfinden, die Warcraft Geschichte geht weiter, da ist es gut möglich das im Traum ganz neue Bösewichte auftreten



Hättest du das Buch gelesen wüsstest du das das nicht möglich ist, es wurde ja nur durch einen Fehler von Malfurion das erste Mal möglich.
Und sollte sich diese Finsternis befreien müssten wir ca 10.000 Jahre spielen, solange dauerte es bis die Finsternis das letzte Mal denn Traum
übernahm  min 5000 wenn sie schnell machen.


PS.: Wir haben bisher noch nie Bücher NACHGESPIELT!, das wird auch zukünftig nicht der Fall sein, bin ich mir recht sicher


----------



## domi3344 (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Hättest du das Buch gelesen wüsstest du das das nicht möglich ist, es wurde ja nur durch einen Fehler von Malfurion das erste Mal möglich.
> Und sollte sich diese Finsternis befreien müssten wir ca 10.000 Jahre spielen, solange dauerte es bis die Finsternis das letzte Mal denn Traum
> übernahm  min 5000 wenn sie schnell machen.


Ich muss zugeben, das Buch habe ich leider (noch) nicht gelesen ^^
Naja, irgendwas wird nach Cata schon noch kommen, ein "bisschen" was gibt es ja noch


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

domi3344 schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, das Buch habe ich leider (noch) nicht gelesen ^^
> Naja, irgendwas wird nach Cata schon noch kommen, ein "bisschen" was gibt es ja noch



1. Lies es, es lohnt sich^^
2. Stoff gibts auch ohne denn Traum mehr als genug.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch massig Inhalte:
> ...



Warum erwähnt niemand den Heimatplaneten/-dimension der Naaru? -.-"

Sorry, aber das musste sein.


----------



## Totebone (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Warum erwähnt niemand den Heimatplaneten/-dimension der Naaru? -.-"
> 
> Sorry, aber das musste sein.



Wie könnten wir kleine Opfas denn den Naaru helfen? oO


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Der Traum kommt bestimmt nicht mehr, das meiste das da was hergeben würd wurd im Buch Sturmgrimm geklärt, wenn müssten wir das Buch nachspielen, es gibt nur noch ein kleines Fleckchen Finsternis im Traum und das Flecken reicht wohl kaum^^



Und dieses Fleckchen kann sich mit Malfurions, Yseras und Cenarius(?) Abwesenheit ausbreiten.



Totebone schrieb:


> Wie könnten wir kleine Opfas denn den Naaru helfen? oO



Woher soll ich das wissen? Ich wollte nur Aufmerksamkeit. Oo
Ich versteh' noch nicht einmal worauf du damit hinaus willst.


----------



## Xheel (20. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das World of Warcraft ein Spiel wird indem man bis Level 120 hocheiern muss.
> Ich glaube das 5 Leveladdon Cata zeigt schon indirekt wie es weitergehen könnte, evtl. nochmal eins bis Level 90 und gut ist.
> 
> Ich mein erstellt euch mal einen Char OHNE Werbt einen Freund und OHNE Levelequipment und Levelt dann bis Level 85 oder meinetwegen bis 120 hoch.
> ...



schon mal darüber nachgedacht das das leveln ein teil des spiels ist? man man... als wenn das leveln eine strafe wäre. somit wäre ja jedes spiel ne qual zu spielen, warum nich gleich nach dem installieren den abspann anschauen? -.-


----------



## wuddel1977 (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja, Todesschwinge die mächtigste Kreatur, lässt sich drüber Streiten, jedenfalls wären da ja noch die Titanen (Algalon war ja nur einer von denen) und die Götter??? War da nich auch noch Iregndetwas?? Ach ja, die Brennende Legion is ja in BC eingefallen, wo kam die nochmal her??? Ich glaub da ist noch genug spielstoff zur verwirklichung vorhanden


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

jetzt :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6D_M5iNeio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und davor -.-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hpieQL6w8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Komakomi (20. Oktober 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ja geht weiter smaragdgrüner traum kommt auch noch dann retten wir die dudus die zublöd sind sich ein wecker zustellen -.-



Haha, made my day xD
Sorry, ich vergess es nie wieder (mammi?) !^^


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Und dieses Fleckchen kann sich mit Malfurions, Yseras und Cenarius(?) Abwesenheit ausbreiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hättest du nicht gesagt, hättest du das Buch gelesen, und da dir das Hintergrundwissen fehlt belasse ich es dabei in Ordnung?


----------



## Shamiden (20. Oktober 2010)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Kil'jaeden auch.


den ahbenw ir erstma weggeschickt denke das wir nich 2mal gegen den antreten wär iwie dämlich


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Das hättest du nicht gesagt, hättest du das Buch gelesen, und da dir das Hintergrundwissen fehlt belasse ich es dabei in Ordnung?



Okay ich geb's zu ich hab das Buch nicht gelesen. Aber welche Antwort im Buch würde mich dazu bringen es nicht zu sagen?


----------



## Malchezzar (20. Oktober 2010)

hier ein post aus dem andren forum (link der vom TE gepostet wurde)




Malchezzar schrieb:


> wie ich diese aussagen immer geil find^^
> 
> wir haben eben nich 2 götter umgeklatscht
> 
> ...







p.s. nach deathwing wirds defintiv weitergehen, die frage is nur wie und wann^^


----------



## heiduei (20. Oktober 2010)

Malchezzar schrieb:


> p.s. nach deathwing wirds defintiv weitergehen, die frage is nur wie und wann^^



nach cata mit dem emerald dream (ja, ich steh auf den traum   )
außerdem heißt es ja im buch sturmgrimm, das im emerald dream ein Riss ist, der ja ein Tor zu irgendwas ist(habs leider vergessen  ) aber mal schaun xD
Abwarten und Nutella mampfen ...


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Warlord2205 schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene Quellen zur Anzahl der eingesperrten Alten Götter:
> 
> 
> Das Warcraft III Handbuch behauptet, dass *fünf* Alte Götter unter der Welt angekettet wurden.
> ...







Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *F: Wer ist der "Meister" der Arakkoa, von dem Isfar redet? Es ist nicht Terokk &#8230;*
> A: Es gibt mehr alte Götter als die, die in Azeroth gefangen sind. Es erfordert allerdings einiges, damit sie sich auf einer physikalischen Ebene manifestieren; schaut euch für weitere Informationen doch einfach einmal die Questreihe &#8222;Dem Dunklen Rat in die Quere kommen" im Schattenmondtal an.
> 
> Quelle: http://forums.wow-eu...816835731&sid=3




P.S: Ich habe die Welt der Naaru nicht erwähnt, da sie keine potentiellen Feinde darstellen.


----------



## Cryteki (20. Oktober 2010)

flandaan schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem großen "Marshmallow Mann" ?
> 
> *mist, falscher Thread, falsche Zeit - ich geh sterben *




Ich vertraue deiner Signatur nicht ! aber ich bin in Versuchung


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> P.S: Ich habe die Welt der Naaru nicht erwähnt, da sie keine potentiellen Feinde darstellen.



Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die Spekulation ansprechen, dass die brennende Legion dort ihre Hauptfestung erbaut haben könnte...

..oder einfach zum Inhalt deiner Liste.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur die Spekulation ansprechen, dass die brennende Legion dort ihre Hauptfestung erbaut haben könnte...



Die Naaru sind aber vielleicht die einzige Waffe, die uns gegen die Legion retten kann. Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet: Azeroth IST verloren. Ein Drachenaspekt ist tot, ein Gott ist gefallen, einer konnte alle seine Wächter verderben und ist nun zwar zurückgedrängt...aber frei. Nozdormu wird langsam wahnsinnig, bei Ysara weiss ich es nicht (Hab das Buch nicht gelesen) und Neltharion fällt wahrscheinlich auch bald. Für den Fall das Sargeras irgendwann aus dem Nether zurückkehren würde, wäre Azeroth verloren, es gebe nichts mehr, was es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte.

Ich sehe eine andere Problematik bei den Naaru: Es sind wandelnde Bomben. Am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer oder unter bestimmten verwandeln sich Naaru in Inkanationen der Leere. Sie sind sozusagen das hellste Licht und der dunkelste Schatten zugleich.

P.S: Nach all diesen Ereignissen wäre es fraglich ob das Pantheon Azeroth noch als zukunftsfähig ansehen würde. Und wenn das Pantheon gegen uns ist, dann ist es das Ende.


----------



## n1k3 (20. Oktober 2010)

Denke es werden nicht mehr viele Erweiterungen folgen, weil Blizzard ein neuartiges MMORPG rausbringen will, welches auf einer neuen Story und einem anderen Schauplatz besteht. Näheres ist auch nicht bekannt, habe mich auch erst gewunder, dass sie WoW irgendwann als Standbein aufgeben wollen. Und nein es war nicht der erste April ! :-D


----------



## Headhunter94 (20. Oktober 2010)

danach gibt es noch genug...

Deathwing ist nicht das stärkste Wesen, denn das ist denk ich mal Sargeras  desweiteren wird die Story mit Cata und evtl. Warcraft 4 ja noch weiter vorangetrieben und wer weiß es könnte noch viel größere schlimemre Bedrohungen geben die noch gar nicht entdeckt wurden. Da ist noch weitaus genug Stoff da um noch so einige Addons zu schaffen denk ich mal.

E: Nicht vergessen, dass die Alten Götter wenn ich mich nicht irre sogar einen Titanen verdorben haben. Sargeras ist ja ein gefallener Titan ob das durch die Götter herbeigeführt wurde weiß ich nicht mehr so genau aber ich glaube schon.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Naaru sind aber vielleicht die einzige Waffe, die uns gegen die Legion retten kann. Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet: Azeroth IST verloren. Ein Drachenaspekt ist tot, ein Gott ist gefallen, einer konnte alle seine Wächter verderben und ist nun zwar zurückgedrängt...aber frei. Nozdormu wird langsam wahnsinnig, bei Ysara weiss ich es nicht (Hab das Buch nicht gelesen) und Neltharion fällt wahrscheinlich auch bald. Für den Fall das Sargeras irgendwann aus dem Nether zurückkehren würde, wäre Azeroth verloren, es gebe nichts mehr, was es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte.
> 
> Ich sehe eine andere Problematik bei den Naaru: Es sind wandelnde Bomben. Am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer oder unter bestimmten verwandeln sich Naaru in Inkanationen der Leere. Sie sind sozusagen das hellste Licht und der dunkelste Schatten zugleich.



1. Absatz: Eigentlich nicht. Kalecgos soll soviel ich weiß, der neue Anführer der Blaudrachen dienen, Yogg-Saron ist unbekannt, ob der Tod ist, aber wir haben ja sein Hirn zerstört :/. 




Spoiler



*SPOILER!:*
In Ödland findet man zusammen mit den Rotdrachen, dass es ein unverdorbenes Schwarzdrachenei gibt und man es, trotz Todesschwinges Eingreifen, rettet und es die Zukunft der Schwarzdrachen bedeutet. 
*SPOILER ENDE!*




Nozdormu muss nicht unbedingt der Anführer des ewigen Drachenschwarms sein (auch wenn ich glaube, dass er es doch ist), er kann auch ein Gefangener sein. Ysera? Keine Ahnung, aber sollte es mal ein Addon für den smaragtgrünen Traum geben, dann kann auch Ysera als eine gute Verbündete auftreten und nicht gleich als eine gedankenkontrollierte Psychopathin. Sargeras ist klar, der vernichtet Azeroth allein schon mit seiner Anwesenheit.

EDIT: 2. Absatz: Das die Naaru vor ihren Tod in die Leere übergehen, ist so ziemlich DAS EINZIGE(!) was sie können was über sie bekannt ist.


----------



## TheNew (20. Oktober 2010)

Das mit WOW2 oder wie auch immer der CodeName im Netz dafür ist wurde noch nie offiziell bestätigt! Wenn mans drauf anlegt kann man auch 2012 oder 2013 ein richtig fetten Patch mit neuem Addon bringen und die Grafik massiv überarbeiten. Der Style von WOW ist eben nicht AiOn mäßig, aber trotz allem ist die Grafik für Ihren Style nicht hässlich!


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Absatz: Eigentlich nicht. Kalecgos soll soviel ich weiß, der neue Anführer der Blaudrachen dienen, Yogg-Saron ist unbekannt, ob der Tod ist, aber wir haben ja sein Hirn zerstört :/. Nozdormu muss nicht unbedingt der Anführer des ewigen Drachenschwarms sein (auch wenn ich glaube, dass er es doch ist), er kann auch ein Gefangener sein. Ysera? Keine Ahnung, aber sollte es mal ein Addon für den smaragtgrünen Traum geben, dann kann auch Ysera als eine gute Verbündete auftreten und nicht gleich als eine gedankenkontrollierte Psychopathin. Sargeras ist klar, der vernichtet Azeroth allein schon mit seiner Anwesenheit.
> 
> EDIT: 2. Absatz: Das die Naaru vor ihren Tod in die Leere übergehen, ist so ziemlich DAS EINZIGE(!) was sie können was über sie bekannt ist.



Nunja, ich liege nicht falsch. Einen Aspekt kann man nicht einfach ersetzen, denn sie hatten ihre Macht von den Titanen selbst. Eine Anführerrolle ist eine Sache, ein Aspekt eine andere.

P.S: Danke fürs Spoilern...echt große Klasse!....


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nunja, ich liege nicht falsch. Einen Aspekt kann man nicht einfach ersetzen, denn sie hatten ihre Macht von den Titanen selbst. Eine Anführerrolle ist eine Sache, ein Aspekt eine andere



Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir Malygos' 'Herz der Magie' an Krasus/Korialstrasz übergeben.

Zu deinem P.S: Dass müsste dir bewusst gewesen sein, dass in diesen/solchen Thread/s gespoilert werden könnte/n, aber ich verpackt mal doch in einen Spoileralarm.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass wir Malygos' 'Herz der Magie' an Krasus/Korialstrasz übergeben.
> 
> Zu deinem P.S: Dass müsste dir bewusst gewesen sein, dass in diesen/solchen Thread/s gespoilert werden könnte/n, aber ich verpackt mal doch in einen Spoileralarm.



Das muss ich garnicht wissen können. Spoiler kennzeichnet man als solche. Das steht meine ich sogar in den Regeln des Forums, es war alleine dein Fehler unter dem ich jetzt zu leiden habe....

Das Herz der Magie ist unerheblich.


----------



## Gucknetso (20. Oktober 2010)

Als wenn nicht schon oft genug besprochenlizzard kann erstens die Geschichte ständig erweitern,den es ist ja ihre eigene.Also kann es auch sein das wir irgentwann gegen Bolvar kämpfen müssen oder sowas,jedenfalls geht es solange es Geld reinbringt mit dem Warcraft Universum immer weiter.Und zweitens gibt es noch weit mächtigere Kreaturen als Deatwing(Sargeras,Kil'jaeden(Nein,der ist nicht Tod,in Sunwell wurde er lediglich gebannt) und was weiß ich noch alles,Blizzard denkt sich bestimmt noch ne Menge Dämonischen Kram aus,und es gibt immernoch alte Götter mit denen Blizz was machen kann)Und wie bereits gesagt Smaragtgrünen Traum gibts auchnoch,wer weiß was da für Alpträume rumwatscheln^^.

(Oh,und unendlicher Drachenschwarm,verschiedenste Handlanger der Legion,verschiedene von der Legion verderbte Völker usw....)

In diesem Sinne:Einfach mal abwarten und schauen was kommt,wenn wow so gut weiterläuft wie bis jetzt kommen sicherlich noch ein dutzend Erweiterungen auf uns zu(vielleicht machen sie auchmal Grafisch was an Bäumen und Co.(Man sieht jeden Pixel der ein Blatt sein soll das ist recht schlechte (comic-)Grafik ...)

mfg


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das muss ich garnicht wissen können. Spoiler kennzeichnet man als solche. Das steht meine ich sogar in den Regeln des Forums, es war alleine dein Fehler unter dem ich jetzt zu leiden habe....
> 
> Das Herz der Magie ist unerheblich.



Okay sorry, aber ich hab's jetzt in einen Spoileralarm verpackt. Aber wenn ich es jetzt nicht erwähnt hätte, KÖNNTEST(!) du weiterhin in den Irrglauben schreiben, dass es für die Schwarzdrachen keine Hoffnung mehr gäbe.

Auserdem solltest du dein Zitat mal lieber umändern, sonst begehrst du den selben Fehler!


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Oktober 2010)

Gucknetso schrieb:


> Als wenn nicht schon oft genug besprochenlizzard kann erstens die Geschichte ständig erweitern,den es ist ja ihre eigene.Also kann es auch sein das wir irgentwann gegen Bolvar kämpfen müssen oder sowas,jedenfalls geht es solange es Geld reinbringt mit dem Warcraft Universum immer weiter.Und zweitens gibt es noch weit mächtigere Kreaturen als Deatwing(Sargeras,Kil'jaeden(Nein,der ist nicht Tod,in Sunwell wurde er lediglich gebannt) und was weiß ich noch alles,Blizzard denkt sich bestimmt noch ne Menge Dämonischen Kram aus,und es gibt immernoch alte Götter mit denen Blizz was machen kann)Und wie bereits gesagt Smaragtgrünen Traum gibts auchnoch,wer weiß was da für Alpträume rumwatscheln^^.
> 
> (Oh,und unendlicher Drachenschwarm,verschiedenste Handlanger der Legion,verschiedene von der Legion verderbte Völker usw....)
> 
> ...



Zur Not werden dann nochmal ein paar Instanzen Naxx like recycelt.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Okay sorry, aber ich hab's jetzt in einen Spoileralarm verpackt. Aber wenn ich es jetzt nicht erwähnt hätte, KÖNNTEST(!) du weiterhin in den Irrglauben schreiben, dass es für die Schwarzdrachen keine Hoffnung mehr gäbe.
> 
> Auserdem solltest du dein Zitat mal lieber umändern, sonst begehrst du den selben Fehler!



Ich war nie im Irrglauben, der Aspekt IST womöglich verloren, der Schwarm ist doch eine ganz andere Geschichte!


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ich bin ja für ein schlicht neues land ...
azeroth ist ausgelutsch , das wird auch nicht durch ein hippi land besser wo druiden schlafen ...


----------



## immortal15 (20. Oktober 2010)

das letzte addon wird " super wrath of the lich king " dann kämpfen wir gegen songoku als super sayajin mit pikatschu kriegern und vita cola zaubernden mages


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich war nie im Irrglauben, der Aspekt IST womöglich verloren, der Schwarm ist doch eine ganz andere Geschichte!



Ich dachte du meinst, dass Azeroth verloren sei :/



Meneleus01 schrieb:


> [..] Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet: Azeroth IST verloren. [..]


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich dachte du meinst, dass Azeroth verloren sei :/



Das hängt doch unweigerlich zusammen. Im Grunde hängt es doch davon ab, wer gegen und wer für uns ist. Ist das Pantheon für uns, oder gegen uns ? Wenn sie gegen uns, sinken unsere Chancen auf ein Überleben erheblich.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das hängt doch unweigerlich zusammen. Im Grunde hängt es doch davon ab, wer gegen und wer für uns ist. Ist das Pantheon für uns, oder gegen uns ? Wenn sie gegen uns, sinken unsere Chancen auf ein Überleben erheblich.



Themawechsel? Na endlich!
Warum sollte das Pantheon gegen uns sein? Wir sind unschuldig^^.


----------



## Fliegenmann (20. Oktober 2010)

blizzard hatte vor langer zeit mal erwähnt, dass sie bis lvl 100 weitermachen wollen. aber ab cata machen sie es in 5er schritten also
85
90
95
100
sind also noch 4 (mit cata) erweiterungen!


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Themawechsel? Na endlich..
> Warum sollte das Pantheon gegen uns sein? Wir sind unschuldig^^.



Nichts Themenwechsel. Du verstehst nur die ganze Zeit nicht, was ich meine. Die Titanen formten Azeroth als eine perfekte Welt...für die Ewigkeit. Um diese Welt zu bewahren, erfüllten sie die 5 Aspekte mit Macht, auf das sie auf Ewig über ihre perfekte Schöpfung wachen würden.

Was haben wir mit der Schöpfung der Titanen getan ?

- Wir haben die Welt selbst in Stücke gerissen (Maelstorm)
- Wir haben einen Drachenaspekt (Bewahrer) getötet
- Ein Aspekt ist Wahnsinnig und tut genau das Gegenteil von bewahren
- Der bronzene Drachenschwarm leidet unter dem ewigen Drachenschwarm
- Der smaragdgrüne Alptraum schafft bei den Grünen Drachen Probleme (Sorry falls nicht mehr, habe das Buch wiegesagt nicht gelesen)
- Algalon haben wir getötet
- Cthun ist tot
- Yogg-Saron hat alle Wächter getötet oder verdorben und ist frei

Was würde das Pantheon denken wenn sie hier ankommen ? Würden sie noch Zukunft in Azeroth sehen, oder würden sie sich für eine neue Schöpfung entscheiden ?


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Naaru sind aber vielleicht die einzige Waffe, die uns gegen die Legion retten kann. Wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet: Azeroth IST verloren. Ein Drachenaspekt ist tot, ein Gott ist gefallen, einer konnte alle seine Wächter verderben und ist nun zwar zurückgedrängt...aber frei. Nozdormu wird langsam wahnsinnig, bei Ysara weiss ich es nicht (Hab das Buch nicht gelesen) und Neltharion fällt wahrscheinlich auch bald. Für den Fall das Sargeras irgendwann aus dem Nether zurückkehren würde, wäre Azeroth verloren, es gebe nichts mehr, was es mit Sargeras aufnehmen könnte.
> 
> Ich sehe eine andere Problematik bei den Naaru: Es sind wandelnde Bomben. Am Ende ihrer Lebensdauer oder unter bestimmten verwandeln sich Naaru in Inkanationen der Leere. Sie sind sozusagen das hellste Licht und der dunkelste Schatten zugleich.
> 
> P.S: Nach all diesen Ereignissen wäre es fraglich ob das Pantheon Azeroth noch als zukunftsfähig ansehen würde. Und wenn das Pantheon gegen uns ist, dann ist es das Ende.




Darf ich dich mit Ysera spoilern?


*










** 	Ysera geht es inzwischen wieder sehr gut da die Verunreinigung die ihr so*
* 	zu schaffen machte nicht mehr ist *

Der Traum ist auch sauber und dieser Riss steht unter Malfurions bewachung der ihn unter Kontrolle hat, Ysera hat bestimmt auch ein Auge darauf und der Riss ist kein Portal nach sonst wohin er ist nur eine Tiefe Schlucht in die Malfurion das Böse zurückgedrängt und eingesperrt hat.
Selbst wenn es wieder frei kommen würde, es bräuchte so lange um wieder an Macht zu gewinnen das es unrealistisch ist, bis zu dem kritischen Zeitpunkt an dem Gefahr vom Alptraum ausging vergingen 10.000 Jahre! 	​


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Nichts Themenwechsel. Du verstehst nur die ganze Zeit nicht, was ich meine. Die Titanen formten Azeroth als eine perfekte Welt...für die Ewigkeit. Um diese Welt zu bewahren, erfüllten sie die 5 Aspekte mit Macht, auf das sie auf Ewig über ihre perfekte Schöpfung wachen würden.
> 
> Was haben wir mit der Schöpfung der Titanen getan ?
> 
> ...



1. Und warum haben die Titanen den Brunnen der Ewigkeit nicht gesegnet, damit es niemand, außer vll.den blauen Drachenschwarm, benutzen kann?
2. Weil der ausgetickt ist und Azeroth in eine neue Scherbenwelt verwandelt hätte. (Erfährst du in Kaltarra, bei den Rotdrachenstützpunkt, bei den Dailygeber, der so berunte Blaudrachen untersuchen/haben will)
3. Ja das waren die alten Götter, bei den die Titanen nicht wussten, dass die auch aus der Tiefe Einfluss haben könnten und das Risiko einer Verderbung Neltharions einem ERD(!)Aspekt (lebt unter der Erde) eingingen.
4. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, weil man über die Ewigen so wenig weiß.
5. Smaragtgrüner Alptraum = Ja alter Gott. Die Titanen wussten nichts und können nicht einfach behaupten, dass die Sterblichen schuldig sind. DIE wussten nichts! Die können nicht Andere wegen ihrer Unwissenheit für schuldig erklären, außer sie sind Arrogant genug, was ich aber bezweifle.
6. Algalon ist nicht tot, wir haben nur seine Meinung mit einer Tracht Prügel überzeugt, weil er Azeroth für verdorben erklären wollte. 
7. Na und? Der Welt passiert nichts, also haben wir irgentwie etwas richtig gemacht.^^
8. Yogg-Saron ist tot. O.o Wir haben sein Gehirn zerstört und die Wächter wurden (außer Loken) von seiner Korruption befreit!


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Und warum haben die Titanen den Brunnen der Ewigkeit nicht gesegnet, damit es niemand, außer vll.den blauen Drachenschwarm, benutzen kann?
> 2. Weil der ausgetickt ist und Azeroth in eine neue Scherbenwelt verwandelt hätte. (Erfährst du in Kaltarra, bei den Rotdrachenstützpunkt, bei den Dailygeber, der so berunte Blaudrachen untersuchen/haben will)
> 3. Ja das waren die alten Götter, bei den die Titanen nicht wussten, dass die auch aus der Tiefe Einfluss haben könnten und das Risiko einer Verderbung Neltharions einem ERD(!)Aspekt (lebt unter der Erde) eingingen.
> 4. Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, weil man über die Ewigen so wenig weiß.
> ...




Man weis sehrwohl das der Bronzene Schwarm leidet, das ist ja auch der Grund wieso wir in die Höhlen der Zeit gerufen werden, weil sie alleine nicht mehr mit ihnen fertig werden.
Und Arogant würde ich die Titanen nicht nennen, sie streben eher nach Perfektion und zeigen kaum Mitgefühl würde ich sagen, es wäre bestimmt einfacher eine neue Welt zu schafen
als unsere zu Reperieren. Daher wär es durchaus denkbar das sie sich gegen uns stellen.

Edit: Yoggi und C'thun sind nicht tot, nur verbannt.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Man weis sehrwohl das der Bronzene Schwarm leidet, das ist ja auch der Grund wieso wir in die Höhlen der Zeit gerufen werden, weil sie alleine nicht mehr mit ihnen fertig werden.
> Und Arogant würde ich die Titanen nicht nennen, sie streben eher nach Perfektion und zeigen kaum Mitgefühl würde ich sagen, es wäre bestimmt einfacher eine neue Welt zu schafen
> als unsere zu Reperieren. Daher wär es durchaus denkbar das sie sich gegen uns stellen.
> 
> Edit: Yoggi und C'thun sind nicht tot, nur verbannt.



Die können uns auf die neue Welt transportieren. Müsste noch einfacher sein, als neue Sterbliche zu erschaffen. Und die Titanen selbst sind nicht perfekt! Siehe Sargeras. Der Ursprung des Ewigen Drachenschwarm ist jedoch unbekannt. Und C'thun ist, laut einem Comic den ich nicht zu Verfügung habe, TOT!


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Und warum haben die Titanen den Brunnen der Ewigkeit nicht gesegnet, damit es niemand, außer vll.den blauen Drachenschwarm, benutzen können?



Na weil die Titanen nie damit gerechnet hätten, das Sargeras einmal ihr Feind sein würde.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 2. Weil der ausgetickt ist und Azeroth in eine neue Scherbenwelt verwandelt hätte. (Erfährst du in Kaltarra, bei den Rotdrachenstützpunkt, bei den Dailygeber, der so berunte Blaudrachen untersucht/haben will)



Das ist mir bewusst, das tut aber nichts zur Sache bei: Er ist tot.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 3. Ja das waren die alten Götter, bei den die Titanen nicht wussten, dass die auch aus der Tiefe Einfluss haben könnten und das Risiko einer Verderbung Neltharions einem ERD(!)Aspekt (lebt unter der Erde) eingingen.



Richtig, die Titanen wussten es nicht und dies ist ein Problem.




White_Sky schrieb:


> 5. Smaragtgrüner Alptraum = Ja alter Gott. Die Titanen wussten nichts und können nicht einfach behaupten, dass die Sterblichen schuldig sind. DIE wussten nichts! Die können nicht Andere wegen ihrer Unwissenheit für schuldig erklären, außer sie sind Arrogant genug, was ich aber bezweifle.



Die Titanen denken nicht so. Sie denken eher logisch und achten nicht so sehr auf Gefühle.




White_Sky schrieb:


> 6. Algalon ist nicht tot, wir haben nur seine Meinung mit einer Tracht Prügel überzeugt, weil er Azeroth für verdorben erklären wollte.



Sag ich nichts zu.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 7. Na und? Der Welt passiert nichts, also haben wir irgentwie etwas richtig gemacht.^^




Entweder lebt Cthun halt eben doch noch, oder es bedarf mehr als der Tötung eines einzelnen Gottes.




White_Sky schrieb:


> 8. Yogg-Saron ist tot. O.o Wir haben sein Gehirn zerstört und die Wächter wurden (außer Loken) von seiner Korruption befreit!



Das lass ich mal offen stehen, viele sagen er ist tot, andere er würde leben. Ich sage er lebt. Anderenfalls hätten wir einen Storybruch. Wobei ich mal gelesen habe, das bei mindestens 3 toten Göttern, die Welt in Schwierigkeiten kommen könnte. Vielleicht ist es ja so.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 7. Na und? Der Welt passiert nichts, also haben wir irgentwie etwas richtig gemacht.^^
> 8. Yogg-Saron ist tot. O.o Wir haben sein Gehirn zerstört und die Wächter wurden (außer Loken) von seiner Korruption befreit!



-Der Welt passiert sehr wohl etwas wenn zuviele alte Götter sterben.Genau deswegen haben die Titanen die Alten Götter eingesperrt und nicht gekillt.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (20. Oktober 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Und Arogant würde ich die Titanen nicht nennen, sie streben eher nach Perfektion und zeigen kaum Mitgefühl würde ich sagen, es wäre bestimmt einfacher eine neue Welt zu schafen
> als unsere zu Reperieren. Daher wär es durchaus denkbar das sie sich gegen uns stellen.



Ich persönlich glaube das sie sich bis zum Ende gegen uns stellen werden.Wenn Sargeras dann wieder kommt, helfen uns dann die Titanen gegen ihn.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die können uns auf die neue Welt transportieren. Müsste noch einfacher sein, als neue Sterbliche zu erschaffen. Und die Titanen selbst sind nicht perfekt! Siehe Sargeras. Der Ursprung des Ewigen Drachenschwarm ist jedoch unbekannt. Und C'thun ist, laut einem Comic den ich nicht zu Verfügung habe, TOT!



Sie würden bestimmt neue erschaffen, da sie nun wissen das wir nicht perfekt sind.


EDIT: Wir wären ja schon fast ''nur'' wegen Yoggis Ausbruch vernichtet worden, hätten wir Algalon nicht aufgehalten und ihm bewiesen das wir uns momentan noch zu Helfen wissen.


----------



## No_ones (20. Oktober 2010)

Fliegenmann schrieb:


> blizzard hatte vor langer zeit mal erwähnt, dass sie bis lvl 100 weitermachen wollen. aber ab cata machen sie es in 5er schritten also
> 85
> 90
> 95
> ...



und du denkst das blizzard dann in ca 8 jahren mit 16mio spielern oder so einfach aufhört .. ?


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Na weil die Titanen nie damit gerechnet hätten, das Sargeras einmal ihr Feind sein würde.
> Das ist mir bewusst, das tut aber nichts zur Sache bei: Er ist tot.
> Richtig, die Titanen wussten es nicht und dies ist ein Problem.
> Die Titanen denken nicht so. Sie denken eher logisch und achten nicht so sehr auf Gefühle.
> ...



1. Wissen die das jetzt? Und außerdem gab es ja schon davor Dämonen, die man mit den Brunnen angelockt wären, auch ohne Sargeras.
2. Trotzdem muss man den Grund für den Tod wissen.
3. Kommt drauf an, was du unter diesen Problem verstehst.
4. Aber die Wahrheit, dass die zu blöde waren, Azeroth besser abzusichern, käme nie in ihren Hirn oder? Und außerdem: Siehe Nr.3 nur Problem mit Logik tauschen.
5. Wohl abgeschlossen.
6. Ok hier sag diesmal ich nichts zu. Drehen uns nur im Kreis! >.<
7. Keine Ahnung, weiß nur Blizzard.
8. Siehe 6 und 7.


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> und du denkst das blizzard dann in ca 8 jahren mit 16mio spielern oder so einfach aufhört .. ?



Mal am Rande: Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass Blizzard noch ein extrem mächtiges Ass im Ärmel hat => Ihren Kinofilm, sollte er denn den Erwartungen entsprechen und wenn ich Blizzards Trailer sehe....na dann habe ich daran eigentlich keinen Zweifel. Sicher, Blizzard macht den Film nicht selber, aber sie reden ja natürlich mit. Aber das nur am Rande, soll jetzt nicht zum Kernthema werden.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Nekros4Necro schrieb:


> -Der Welt passiert sehr wohl etwas wenn zuviele alte Götter sterben.Genau deswegen haben die Titanen die Alten Götter eingesperrt und nicht gekillt.



Siehe 6 und 7. Sonst Blizzard in einen guten Zeitpunkt fragen und auf eine Erhörung hoffen.



Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Sie würden bestimmt neue erschaffen, da sie nun wissen das wir nicht perfekt sind.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Wir wären ja schon fast ''nur'' wegen Yoggis Ausbruch vernichtet worden, hätten wir Algalon nicht aufgehalten und ihm bewiesen das wir uns momentan noch zu Helfen wissen.



So etwas, wie '100% perfekte Lebewesen' gibt es nicht! Nicht einmal die Titanen sind perfekt! Wenn die Antwort nicht in ihren Hirn einquetschen können, sind sie, je nach Sicht, dafür zu Arrogant oder zu Blöd!


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Wissen die das jetzt? Und außerdem gab es ja schon davor Dämonen, die man mit den Brunnen angelockt wären, auch ohne Sargeras.



Jein, denn das Pantheon vernichtet ja konsequent alle Dämonen auf dem Weg durch das Universum. Darüber hinaus gibt es keinen Dämon der vergleichbar mächtig wie Sargeras ist. Es hätte keinen Dämon gegeben, der eine Königin soweit bringen hätte können, ihn in die Welt zu beschwören.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 2. Trotzdem muss man den Grund für den Tod wissen.



Für die Titanen wiegesagt nicht wichtig.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 3. Kommt drauf an, was du unter diesen Problem verstehst.



Was wenn sie denken, dass es so oder so keinen Sinn für Azeroth gibt, da die Macht der alten Götter IMMER da ist, egal was man auch tut. Somit bliebe nur noch die Zerstörung.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 4. Aber die Wahrheit, dass die zu blöde waren, Azeroth besser abzusichern, käme nie in ihren Hirn oder? Und außerdem: Siehe Nr.3 nur Problem mit Logik tauschen.



Siehe letzte Antwort.


----------



## enrici (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> ...
> - ...Pläne der Blutelfen ein gigantisches Imperium zu gründen
> ...



Blutelfen wollten nie ein gigantisches Imperium grünen. Die Hochelfen bezeichneten ihr damaliges Quel'Thalas ja schon als Imperium.
Mag sein das Blutelfen arrogant sind, aber ein gigantisches Imperium? ^^ Seit der Reinigung des Sonnenbrunnens auf jeden Fall nicht mehr, sie können ja auch gar nicht weil 90% der Bevölkerung gestorben ist ^^.
Sie wollen nur ihr ehmaliges schöne Quel'Thalas zurück (und die primitive Horde vll ein wenig dezimieren, neues schönes Lordearon zurück blabla). -> http://www.wowwiki.com/Sin%27dorei


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Jein, denn das Pantheon vernichtet ja konsequent alle Dämonen auf dem Weg durch das Universum. Darüber hinaus gibt es keinen Dämon der vergleichbar mächtig wie Sargeras ist. Es hätte keinen Dämon gegeben, der eine Königin soweit bringen hätte können, ihn in die Welt zu beschwören.
> Für die Titanen wiegesagt nicht wichtig.
> Was wenn sie denken, dass es so oder so keinen Sinn für Azeroth gibt, da die Macht der alten Götter IMMER da ist, egal was man auch tut. Somit bliebe nur noch die Zerstörung.
> Siehe letzte Antwort.



1. Trotz Sargeras eingreifen, hätte der blaue Drachenschwarm darauf reagieren sollen, schon allein, weil die Nachtelfen mit Magie rumgespielt haben. Dass kann man bzw. sollte man nicht ignorieren.
2. Also:
Alles was beweist, dass die Titanen nachdenken könnten und selbst Schuld sind -> Uninteressant.
Alles wonach die alten Götter (bei denen die Titanen selbst ihre Macht unterschätzten), brennende Legion (was von einen verrückten Titanen angeführt wird) und Sterblichen (Lebewesen von denen viele von den Titanen selbst erschaffen worden sind und dann auch noch empfindlicher, dümmer und unwissender sind als Nicht-Sterbliche) -> Zerstören. TOLL! DIE PERFEKTEN LEBEWESEN!
3. Also sind Titanen pessimisten? Na toll, dann hätten die Azeroth noch nichteinmal so erschaffen sollen, wie sie nun ist.
4. Dann sind sie, je nach Sicht, zu Arrogant oder zu Blöd.  Außerdem sollte doch Eonar als gefühlsvoll gelten oder?


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

enrici schrieb:


> Blutelfen wollten nie ein gigantisches Imperium grünen. Die Hochelfen bezeichneten ihr damaliges Quel'Thalas ja schon als Imperium.
> Mag sein das Blutelfen arrogant sind, aber ein gigantisches Imperium? ^^ Seit der Reinigung des Sonnenbrunnens auf jeden Fall nicht mehr, sie können ja auch gar nicht weil 90% der Bevölkerung gestorben ist ^^.
> Sie wollen nur ihr ehmaliges schöne Quel'Thalas zurück (und die primitive Horde vll ein wenig dezimieren, neues schönes Lordearon zurück blabla). -> http://www.wowwiki.com/Sin%27dorei



Dieser Punkt ist Spekulaion von mir. Es liegt einfach in der Natur der Elfen meiner Meinung. Die Verlassenen sagen auch nicht laut aus: "Jo, wir wollen jetzt dann mal alle Lebenden vernichten, also Abflug". Ich vermute das, einfache Spekulation.


----------



## Eyatrian (20. Oktober 2010)

es kommen mindestens noch 2 Erweiterungen, Wieso glaubst du haben die sonst das auf 5 lvl beschränkt?

sie wollen nicht, dass die Spieler lvl 100 werden und so geht sich das noch aus =)


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> es kommen mindestens noch 2 Erweiterungen, Wieso glaubst du haben die sonst das auf 5 lvl beschränkt?
> 
> sie wollen nicht, dass die Spieler lvl 100 werden und so geht sich das noch aus =)



Quelle?


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Trotz Sargeras eingreifen, hätte der blaue Drachenschwarm darauf reagieren sollen, schon allein, weil die Nachtelfen mit Magie rumgespielt haben. Dass kann man bzw. sollte man nicht ignorieren.



Der Schwarm hätte doch nichts verhindern können. Nicht die Magie selbst war Schuld, sondern Sargeras. Sicher, durch die Magie wurde Sargeras auf Azeroth aufmerksam, aber wie hätte der blaue Schwarm dies erwarten können, von denen, von denen sie einst ihre Macht bekommen hatten ? Sargeras gehörte ja bekanntermaßen dazu und es ist nicht bekannt, ob er auch Teile seiner Macht abgab. Die Magie war ja ohnehin vorhanden, Sargeras hätte es so oder so bemerkt. Die Katastrophe an sich geschah ja erst bei der Beschwörung, das war ja der entscheidende Faktor. Alleine hätte die Magie wohl keinen Schaden angerichtet und so wurde auch nicht eingegriffen.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 2. Also:
> Alles was beweist, dass die Titanen nachdenken könnten und selbst Schuld sind -> Uninteressant.
> Alles wonach die alten Götter (bei denen die Titanen selbst ihre Macht unterschätzten), brennende Legion (was von einen verrückten Titanen angeführt wird) und Sterblichen (Lebewesen von denen viele von den Titanen selbst erschaffen worden sind und dann auch noch empfindlicher, dümmer und unwissender sind als Nicht-Sterbliche) -> Zerstören. TOLL! DIE PERFEKTEN LEBEWESEN!



Sorry, da kann ich dir jetzt inhaltlich nicht folgen.



White_Sky schrieb:


> 3. Also sind Titanen pessimisten? Na toll, dann hätten die Azeroth noch nichteinmal so erschaffen sollen, wie sie nun ist.



Nein, es liegt doch auf der Hand: Sie sagen sich: Okay, wir können die Götter nicht vollständig isolieren und ihre Fähigkeiten unterbinden. Wir können sie aber auch nicht von Azeroth entfernen ohne den Planeten zu zerstören. Fazit => Sie zerstören den Planet, damit nicht die Gefahr besteht das eine Armee der alten Götter entsteht.


----------



## †Grim† (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es gibt Wesen über Deathwings Machtstufe oder über seiner Machstufe. Sie sind nur leider nicht unsere Freunde, bzw. bei manchen weiss man es nicht.
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> ...




Azshara ist nicht stärker.


----------



## Chillers (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Dieser Punkt ist Spekulaion von mir. Es liegt einfach in der Natur der Elfen meiner Meinung. Die Verlassenen sagen auch nicht laut aus: "Jo, wir wollen jetzt dann mal alle Lebenden vernichten, also Abflug". Ich vermute das, einfache Spekulation.



Das ist keine nur reine Spekulation. Wir denken so, aber widerhandeln eher. Weil reden mit den anderen Völkern bringt wenig. Also mal lustig weiter Seuchenbomben u.ä. basteln, bis ihr merkt, wer die wahren Befreier sind.
Für die Untoten!!! Für die Horde!!! Ahullahopp im Galopp.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der Schwarm hätte doch nichts verhindern können. Nicht die Magie selbst war Schuld, sondern Sargeras. Sicher, durch die Magie wurde Sargeras auf Azeroth aufmerksam, aber wie hätte der blaue Schwarm dies erwarten können, von denen, von denen sie einst ihre Macht bekommen hatten ? Sargeras gehörte ja bekanntermaßen dazu und es ist nicht bekannt, ob er auch Teile seiner Macht abgab. Die Magie war ja ohnehin vorhanden, Sargeras hätte es so oder so bemerkt. Die Katastrophe an sich geschah ja erst bei der Beschwörung, das war ja der entscheidende Faktor. Alleine hätte die Magie wohl keinen Schaden angerichtet und so wurde auch nicht eingegriffen.
> 
> Sorry, da kann ich dir jetzt inhaltlich nicht folgen.
> 
> Nein, es liegt doch auf der Hand: Sie sagen sich: Okay, wir können die Götter nicht vollständig isolieren und ihre Fähigkeiten unterbinden. Wir können sie aber auch nicht von Azeroth entfernen ohne den Planeten zu zerstören. Fazit => Sie zerstören den Planet, damit nicht die Gefahr besteht das eine Armee der alten Götter entsteht.



1. Wozu wurde dann der blaue Drachenschwarm erschaffen, wenn keine dämonische Bedrohung überhaupt vermutet wurde?
2. Alles, was beweist, dass die Titanen mehr nachdenken konnten ist Uninteressant und der Rest, was beweißt, dass die sogar Schuldig waren, wird zerstört. Da kommt einen dieses 'Scheiße, war alles umsonst,'- Gefühl.
3. Und die unschuldigen Sterblichen gleich mit dazu! Vorallem die, die aus den anderen Welten stammen, die von einem verkappten Titanen zerstört wurden, der früher mal zum Pantheon gehörte. Naja letzentlich sind die Sterblichen irgentwie schuld...-.-"


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Wozu wurde dann der blaue Drachenschwarm erschaffen, wenn keine dämonische Bedrohung überhaupt vermutet wurde?
> 2. Alles, was beweist, dass die Titanen mehr nachdenken konnten ist Uninteressant und der Rest, was beweißt, dass die sogar Schuldig waren, wird zerstört. Da kommt einen dieses 'Scheiße, war alles umsonst,'- Gefühl.
> 3. Und die unschuldigen Sterblichen gleich mit dazu! Vorallem die, die aus den anderen Welten stammen, die von einem verkappten Titanen zerstört wurden, der früher mal zum Pantheon gehörte. Naja letzentlich sind die Sterblichen irgentwie schuld...-.-"



Der blaue Schwarm soll die Magie hüten und nicht die Welt gegen Dämonen verteidigen.

2. und 3. kapier ich immer noch nicht, sorry.


----------



## PiRho (20. Oktober 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> wow ist noch lange nicht zu ende.
> es gibt noch genug storys die man für wow verwenden kann.
> 
> ps: du hast sicher mit wow angefangen und niemals warcraft 1-3 gezockt oder?



Ich kenne leider auch viele Spieler, die dann solche Threads eröffnen und nicht WC gezockt haben, aber so ist es halt...


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Der blaue Schwarm soll die Magie hüten und nicht die Welt gegen Dämonen verteidigen.
> 
> 2. und 3. kapier ich immer noch nicht, sorry.



1. Und haben die Magie gehütet? Nö. Haben den Nachtelfen beim Spielen zugeguckt...
2. Beweis, dass die Titanen mehr nachdenken können -> egal. Beweis, dass die selbst Schuld sind -> wird zerstört.
3. Und was ist mit den Völkern, die aus anderen Welten stammen? Ihre Welten wurden von der Legion vernichtet (außer die Scherbenwelt) und der Anführer der brennende Legion ist Sargeras, der früher mal zum Pantheon gehörte. Wenn die Titanen diese Völker mit zerstören wollen, dann sind die völlig bescheuert.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

†Grim† schrieb:


> Azshara ist nicht stärker.




er hatt ja gesagt blabla machtstufe höher als deathwing 

xxx
xxx
xxx
xxx

und dann "weitere Mächtige gegner" nicht mächtigere gegner


lesen-> denken-> posten
und nicht Halb lesen-> Posten


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Und haben die Magie gehütet? Nö. Haben den Nachtelfen beim Spielen zugeguckt...
> 2. Beweis, dass die Titanen mehr nachdenken können -> egal. Beweis, dass die selbst Schuld sind -> wird zerstört.
> 3. Und was ist mit den Völkern, die aus anderen Welten stammen? Ihre Welten wurden von der Legion vernichtet (außer die Scherbenwelt) und der Anführer der brennende Legion ist Sargeras, der früher mal zum Pantheon gehörte. Wenn die Titanen diese Völker mit zerstören wollen, dann sind die völlig bescheuert.



ähm nein sie haben nicht zugeguckt.. sie haben beraten was sie tun und dann kamm neltharion der bereits korumpiert war mit seiner tollen idee von einer drachenseele... gesagt getan... neltharion verrät die drachen und pustet den blauen drachenschwarm weg... drachen ziehen sich zurück aus angst von neltharion auch ausgelöscht zu werden... neltharion zieht sich zurück weil die macht der dämonenseele seinen körper zerreisst... drachen sind also ausm spiel... aber nachdem die dämonenseele geklaut wurde kommen die drachen zurück.. abgesehen von den blauen wo nur noch malygos übrig ist der wahnsinnig wurde. Naja dann wurde sargeras auch zurückgestoßen. man sollte halt die bücher gelesen haben


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Und haben die Magie gehütet? Nö. Haben den Nachtelfen beim Spielen zugeguckt...
> 2. Beweis, dass die Titanen mehr nachdenken können -> egal. Beweis, dass die selbst Schuld sind -> wird zerstört.
> 3. Und was ist mit den Völkern, die aus anderen Welten stammen? Ihre Welten wurden von der Legion vernichtet (außer die Scherbenwelt) und der Anführer der brennende Legion ist Sargeras, der früher mal zum Pantheon gehörte. Wenn die Titanen diese Völker mit zerstören wollen, dann sind die völlig bescheuert.



1. Wie schon gesagt war die Magie selbst nicht so schlimm, das der Schwarm eingreifen musste scheinbar.
2. Check ich nach wie vor nicht, drück das doch mal in nem verständlichen Satz da und nicht so ein Stichwortmurks.
3. Wie auch hier schon gesagt: Du musst einfach wie ein Titan denken. Ist ein bisschen wie bei uns mit "menschlichem Denken" und "göttlichem Denken". Die Titanen wiegen Vor- und Nachteile ab und suchen die rentabelste Lösung, ohne Rücksicht auf Gefühle, oder fair und nicht fair. Das ist ganz einfach so.

P.S: Gut ich muss hinzufügen, was mein Vorposter noch geschrieben hat, sie haben sich eben schon beraten. Aber wie schon gesagt, mit sowas wie Sargeras konnte irgendwo keiner rechnen.


----------



## blooooooody (20. Oktober 2010)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Cata führt uns so vom Spielverhalten zurück zu Classic- Mit dem anfang kommt das Ende oder wie ?
> 
> ...



Wiviele solche Themen muss man noch eröffnen mit der gleich beschissene Frage, die immer anderst gestellt wird zu beantworten? 

Kann man schliessen -.-'


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> ähm nein sie haben nicht zugeguckt.. sie haben beraten was sie tun und dann kamm neltharion der bereits korumpiert war mit seiner tollen idee von einer drachenseele... gesagt getan... neltharion verrät die drachen und pustet den blauen drachenschwarm weg... drachen ziehen sich zurück aus angst von neltharion auch ausgelöscht zu werden... neltharion zieht sich zurück weil die macht der dämonenseele seinen körper zerreisst... drachen sind also ausm spiel... man sollte halt die bücher gelesen haben



Ja aber hätten sie die Nachtelfen nicht früher sagen können, dass sie sofort aufhören sollten, mit den Brunnen herumzuspielen, bevor sie Sargeras Aufmerksamkeit an sich ziehen? Und mit früher meine ich damals, als die Kal'dorei anfingen, die Trolle auszurotten. Die hab'n die nämlich mit Magie fast(!) ausgerottet


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja aber hätten sie die Nachtelfen nicht früher sagen können, dass sie sofort aufhören sollten, mit den Brunnen herumzuspielen, bevor sie Sargeras Aufmerksamkeit an sich ziehen? Und mit früher meine ich damals, als die Kal'dorei anfingen, die Trolle auszurotten. Die hab'n die nämlich mit Magie fast(!) ausgerottet



trolle von früher = böse satanistische vodoogötter anbeter

das waren nicht die nachtelfen sondenr nur ein kleiner teil der hochelfen
und sie waren bereits total vom bösen verseucht als die drahcne bemerkten das jemand mit der quelle rumspielt und da haben sie sich dann beraten... und naja ich hab die geschichte bereits erzählt. das sie den brunnen manipuliert hatten konnte man halt nicht früher feststellen weil der brunnen schon immer genutzt worden ist


und nein noch früher hätten sies ned bemerken können.. weil sie einfach nicht mächtig genug sind um sargeras.. ka orten zu können ich mein ein virus der auf deinem pc landet schreit ja auch ned plötzlich los " ey alter ich bin ein virus und ich infiltriere jetzt deine daten" sondern den bemerkst du erst wenns fast schon zu spät ist


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja aber hätten sie die Nachtelfen nicht früher sagen können, dass sie sofort aufhören sollten, mit den Brunnen herumzuspielen, bevor sie Sargeras Aufmerksamkeit an sich ziehen? Und mit früher meine ich damals, als die Kal'dorei anfingen, die Trolle auszurotten. Die hab'n die nämlich mit Magie fast(!) ausgerottet



Wie oft soll ich dir jetzt noch sagen, dass niemand mit soetwas wie Sargeras rechnen konnte ?


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 1. Wie schon gesagt war die Magie selbst nicht so schlimm, das der Schwarm eingreifen musste scheinbar.
> 2. Check ich nach wie vor nicht, drück das doch mal in nem verständlichen Satz da und nicht so ein Stichwortmurks.
> 3. Wie auch hier schon gesagt: Du musst einfach wie ein Titan denken. Ist ein bisschen wie bei uns mit "menschlichem Denken" und "göttlichem Denken". Die Titanen wiegen Vor- und Nachteile ab und suchen die rentabelste Lösung, ohne Rücksicht auf Gefühle, oder fair und nicht fair. Das ist ganz einfach so.
> 
> P.S: Gut ich muss hinzufügen, was mein Vorposter noch geschrieben hat, sie haben sich eben schon beraten. Aber wie schon gesagt, mit sowas wie Sargeras konnte irgendwo keiner rechnen.



1. Toll, wenn die Magie nicht 'so schlimm' ist, woz muss man die überwachen?
2. Alles was beweist, dass die Titanen bei schuld sind, wird zerstört. So ist das also?
3. Aber trotzdem O.o! Die sollen die unschuldigen und fremden Völker in Ruhe lassen. Bevor sie auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die mit schuldig sind, sollen sie sich mal ihren Heimatplaneten und den Grund ansehen! Was wohl da rauskommt?


----------



## Kafka (20. Oktober 2010)

Hab da eine These zum absoluten Ende von WoW bzw zu der Story. Wir haben alles Böse besiegt, was uns bisher unter gekommen ist. Auf dem Weg dahin sind wir extrem Mächtig geworden (schon wie kleine Titanen). Nun trieb uns unsere Neugier dazu den Titanen zu folgen. Wir finden sie auch, aber müssen feststellen, das sie in einen Krieg mit ähnlich mächtigen Wesen verwickelt sind (Also das gegenteil der Titanen. Titanen stehen ja für Schöpfung und alg Leben also muss es auch ein Gegenteil geben ). Einige Titanen sind schon im Krieg gefallen, somit ist "Gut und Böse" im Ungleichgewicht geraten. Nun kommen wir ins Spiel, wir bieten den Titanen an ihnen bei dem Krieg zurseite zu stehen und das Gleichgewicht wieder her zu stellen. 

Naja dann hätten wir auch das Ultimative Böse im Universum bezwungen, und die Geschichte endet, weil es einfach nix mehr zu Bekämpfen gibt (ausser potentiell sich selbst)


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Toll, wenn die Magie nicht 'so schlimm' ist, woz muss man die überwachen?
> 2. Alles was beweist, dass die Titanen bei schuld sind, wird zerstört. So ist das also?
> 3. Aber trotzdem O.o! Die sollen die unschuldigen und fremden Völker in Ruhe lassen. Bevor sie auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die mit schuldig sind, sollen sie sich mal ihren Heimatplaneten und den Grund ansehen! Was wohl da rauskommt?




alter bist du lernressistent?

die benutzte magie für das portal war anfangs noch nicht deutlich genug als das der blaue schwarm irgenwdwas bemerkt hätte ... erst ab dem punkt wo der blaue schwarm es bemerkt hatt war es bemerkenswert.. omg das is alles fantasie da gibts keine logiken.. lies dir mein beispiel oben nochmal durch>_> 

omg auch drachen machen fehler... 
auch drachen zögern zulang...  das tun sie eig. relativ häufig.. zu lange warten bis sie handeln... das haben nunmal mächtigere wesen so an sich das sie lieber zu lange warten und sich zu beraten als direkt einzuschreiten
auch drachen übersehen mal was... 

wtf


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> 1. Toll, wenn die Magie nicht 'so schlimm' ist, woz muss man die überwachen?
> 2. Alles was beweist, dass die Titanen bei schuld sind, wird zerstört. So ist das also?
> 3. Aber trotzdem O.o! Die sollen die unschuldigen und fremden Völker in Ruhe lassen. Bevor sie auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die mit schuldig sind, sollen sie sich mal ihren Heimatplaneten und den Grund ansehen! Was wohl da rauskommt?



Im Grunde wurden die Hochgeborenen schon von der Magie verdorben und sie war irgendwo schlimm, aber niemand hätte eben erwartet, das es SOLCHE Ausmaße annehmen könnte, gerade wegen Sargeras.

2. und 3. lass ich jetzt, bin es leid mich nur zu wiederholen.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wie oft soll ich dir jetzt noch sagen, dass niemand mit soetwas wie Sargeras rechnen konnte ?



Die müssten trotzdem Wissen, dass man mit der Magie im Brunnen ganz schön Scheiße anstellen kann, wie z.B. die beinahe Ausrottung der Trolle (müsste eigentlich da nicht auch die Lebensbinderin miteinschreiten, wegen Ausrottung und so?) oder das es sowas wie 'arkane Korruptionen' gibt.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

wetten blizz liest mit !


----------



## NarYethz (20. Oktober 2010)

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass cata das letzte addon ist..
es wurde ja mal dieses andere, unbekannte MMO in nem völlig neuen universum angesprochen / erwähnt.
vllt werden sie das bis dahin fertig haben, aber man kann das alles nich so genau sagen, aber eines kann man sagen:
schau'n wir mal, dann seh'n wir schon : )


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die müssten trotzdem Wissen, dass man mit der Magie im Brunnen ganz schön Scheiße anstellen kann, wie z.B. die beinahe Ausrottung der Trolle (müsste eigentlich da nicht auch die Lebensbinderin miteinschreiten, wegen Ausrottung und so?) oder das es sowas wie 'arkane Korruptionen' gibt.



Wir können nicht mehr tun als dir die Antworten aufschreiben, verstehen musst du sie selber. Als es richtig schlimm wurde war es zu spät und vorher war es zu gering, als das es Aufmerksam bedurfte.


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> alter bist du lernressistent?
> 
> die benutzte magie für das portal war anfangs noch nicht deutlich genug als das der blaue schwarm irgenwdwas bemerkt hätte ... erst ab dem punkt wo der blaue schwarm es bemerkt hatt war es bemerkenswert.. omg das is alles fantasie da gibts keine logiken.. lies dir mein beispiel oben nochmal durch>_>
> 
> ...



Ja ok auch Drachen sind fehlerhaft.
Trotzdem haben die Magie ANFANGS benutzt um die Trollimperium zu zerstören und sie in Stämme verwandelt.

Aggresives Kerlchen...


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die müssten trotzdem Wissen, dass man mit der Magie im Brunnen ganz schön Scheiße anstellen kann, wie z.B. die beinahe Ausrottung der Trolle (müsste eigentlich da nicht auch die Lebensbinderin miteinschreiten, wegen Ausrottung und so?) oder das es sowas wie 'arkane Korruptionen' gibt.




alter was du laberst ergibt einfach keinen sinn

die titanen haben den sterblichen wesen komplette narrenfreiheit eingeräumt und das auch den drachen gesagt... die bewachens nur bis zu einem gewissen grad... UND DAS HABEN SIE GETAN sie haben azeroth vorm untergang bewahrt... zusammen mit ein paar sterblichen... was is dein problem es is doch alles ausgegangen wies ausgehen soll.. und sie haben die trolle nicht ausgelöscht... ES WAR KRIEG ganz einfach trolle haben elfen getötet und elfen haben trolle getötet... elfen schließen bund mit menschen und töten noch mehr trolle es is krieg und die niederen rassen haben narrenfreiheit.. und wenn trolle nen krieg mit den elfen anfangen ist das ihr problem


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja ok auch Drachen sind fehlerhaft.
> Trotzdem haben die Magie ANFANGS benutzt um die Trollimperium zu zerstören und sie in Stämme verwandelt.
> 
> Aggresives Kerlchen...



Die Angelegenheiten der Sterblichen sind nicht relevant für die Drachenaspekte, für sie zählt das Wohl Azeroth an sich, wobei dort dann halt jeder seinen Bereich bekommen hat.

P.S: Hellscreams Sohn (Was ein Name), zügel doch mal ein bisschen deinen Ton, die Diskussion lief bisher ganz sachlich und ich würde mir wünschen das es so bleibt.


----------



## Teriox! (20. Oktober 2010)

Klar, wird´s was neues nach Cata geben! Ihr kennt doch Blizzard


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wir können nicht mehr tun als dir die Antworten aufschreiben, verstehen musst du sie selber. Als es richtig schlimm wurde war es zu spät und vorher war es zu gering, als das es Aufmerksam bedurfte.



Ja ok dann lassen wir es. War eben zu spät und so...


----------



## Tuetenpenner (20. Oktober 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass cata das letzte addon ist..
> es wurde ja mal dieses andere, unbekannte MMO in nem völlig neuen universum angesprochen / erwähnt.
> vllt werden sie das bis dahin fertig haben, aber man kann das alles nich so genau sagen, aber eines kann man sagen:
> schau'n wir mal, dann seh'n wir schon : )




Sobald man da auch nur irgendwas Ingame sieht (was noch lange dauern kann), wird es noch mindestens 2-3 Jahre bis zum Release dauern.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja ok dann lassen wir es. War eben zu spät und so...




eins is mir noch eingefallen... ähhhh ja drachne sind weder unsere babysitter noch unsere götter.. die interessiert nen feuchten kericht ob wir uns gegenseitig die schädel einschlagen.. minder töten auch drachen sich gegenseitig oder sie töten niedere rassen je nach lust und laune...

das sind keine allmächtigen allwissenden Kreaturen... sondern nur ein ziemlich mächtiges volk das den auftrag bekommen hatt sich um azeroths wohl zu kümmern.. und nicht um die missetaten niederer völker... 

und achja.. ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das wow noch mindestens 3-4 erweiterungen kriegt und nochn paar jährchen läuft


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> alter was du laberst ergibt einfach keinen sinn
> 
> die titanen haben den sterblichen wesen komplette narrenfreiheit eingeräumt und das auch den drachen gesagt... die bewachens nur bis zu einem gewissen grad... UND DAS HABEN SIE GETAN sie haben azeroth vorm untergang bewahrt... zusammen mit ein paar sterblichen... was is dein problem es is doch alles ausgegangen wies ausgehen soll.. und sie haben die trolle nicht ausgelöscht... ES WAR KRIEG ganz einfach trolle haben elfen getötet und elfen haben trolle getötet... elfen schließen bund mit menschen und töten noch mehr trolle es is krieg und die niederen rassen haben narrenfreiheit.. und wenn trolle nen krieg mit den elfen anfangen ist das ihr problem



Ich meine nicht den Krieg gegen Zul'Aman. Sondern der GANZ AM ANFANG! Also nach den Krieg zwischen Qiraj und Trolle..


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Die Angelegenheiten der Sterblichen sind nicht relevant für die Drachenaspekte, für sie zählt das Wohl Azeroth an sich, wobei dort dann halt jeder seinen Bereich bekommen hat.
> 
> P.S: Hellscreams Sohn (Was ein Name), zügel doch mal ein bisschen deinen Ton, die Diskussion lief bisher ganz sachlich und ich würde mir wünschen das es so bleibt.




ton zügeln? welchen ton bitteschön? tut mir leid das ich ne andere aussprache als ihr "kultivierten leute" habe und ich mich ned so für meine rechtschreibung interessiere.. ich hab nur wichtige schlüsselpunkte großgeschrieben das man weis das ich das besondere betonung drauf lege


----------



## Deis (20. Oktober 2010)

Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass Aman'Thul, Eonar und Sargeras die Maechtigsten sind. Allesamt sind sie Titanen.
Aman'Thul ist der Fuehrer des Pantheons (Oberster Rat des großen dunklen Jenseits), Bruder von Sargeras und Gemahl von Eonar. 

Aman'Thul Link funktioniert nicht. Auf forscherliga.wikia.com alles nachzulesen


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht den Krieg gegen Zul'Aman. Sondern der GANZ AM ANFANG! Also nach den Krieg zwischen Qiraj und Trolle..




ich meine ja auch die großen trollkriege
und das war halt krieg... die elfen wollten mehr lebensraum und haben halt die trolle bissl angestänkert und dann ahben die trolle elfen getötet und so weiter etc etc etc. als die elfen dann fast verloren hätten haben sie sich mit dem arathorischen menschenreich das erste menschen reich überhaupt zusammengetan udn haben den krieg gegen die trolle gewonnen..


----------



## Elponto (20. Oktober 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ja geht weiter smaragdgrüner traum kommt auch noch dann retten wir die dudus die zublöd sind sich ein wecker zustellen -.-



du weist schon das Malfuiron Sturmgrimm mit cata wieder kommt und wer des buch gelesen hat Sturmgrimm dann weiste das malfurion wieder nach azeroth kommt nachdem er den smaragdgrünen traum besiegt hatte!
also quatsch ned son mist wennde null ahnung hast.
ich denk eher sageras wird bestimmt noch ne rolle spieler.oder die alten götter sind ja auch nicht alle tot, blizz hat schon noch kleine ideen was kommen könnte!
und auserdem haben auch die druiden dazu beigetragen das der smaragdgrüner alptraum besiegt wird!


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Deis schrieb:


> Man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass Aman'Thul, Eonar und Sargeras die Maechtigsten sind. Allesamt sind sie Titanen.
> Aman'Thul ist der Fuehrer des Pantheons (Oberster Rat des großen dunklen Jenseits), Bruder von Sargeras und Gemahl von Eonar. Alles nachzulesen.




die alten götter in ihrer kompletten form sind mächtiger als irgenein titan

die titanen haben die alten götter (7 stück warens glaub ich) einfach nur durch ihre schiere menge überwältigt ( 1 getötet was megafette nachfolgen für azeroth hatte und die restlichen dann nur überwältigt und eingesperrt)


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

den würd ich gern mal ordentlich in den Arsch treten


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Elponto schrieb:


> du weist schon das Malfuiron Sturmgrimm mit cata wieder kommt und wer des buch gelesen hat Sturmgrimm dann weiste das malfurion wieder nach azeroth kommt nachdem er den smaragdgrünen traum besiegt hatte!
> also quatsch ned son mist wennde null ahnung hast.
> ich denk eher sageras wird bestimmt noch ne rolle spieler.oder die alten götter sind ja auch nicht alle tot, blizz hat schon noch kleine ideen was kommen könnte!
> und auserdem haben auch die druiden dazu beigetragen das der smaragdgrüner alptraum besiegt wird!



äh ne den smaragdgrünen traum hatt er nicht besiegt.. sondenr nur den albtraum der darin gewachsen ist.. und da hatt er ne kleine stelle nur isoliert weil er ihn nicht komplett vernichten konnte.. und dieser kleine teil ist ein winziger eingang zum gefängnis der alten götter


----------



## White_Sky (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> ich meine ja auch die großen trollkriege
> und das war halt krieg... die elfen wollten mehr lebensraum und haben halt die trolle bissl angestänkert und dann ahben die trolle elfen getötet und so weiter etc etc etc. als die elfen dann fast verloren hätten haben sie sich mit dem arathorischen menschenreich das erste menschen reich überhaupt zusammengetan udn haben den krieg gegen die trolle gewonnen..



Ja aber die haben da übertrieben und verantwortungslos Magie eingesetzt. Aber da du schon erwähnt hast, dass Drachen auch viele kleine und große Fehler machen, seh ich jetzt keinen richtigen Sinn mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Vielleicht Morgen..


----------



## Elponto (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> äh ne den smaragdgrünen traum hatt er nicht besiegt.. sondenr nur den albtraum der darin gewachsen ist.. und da hatt er ne kleine stelle nur isoliert weil er ihn nicht komplett vernichten konnte.. und dieser kleine teil ist ein winziger eingang zum gefängnis der alten götter



stimmt schon aber trotzdem glaub ich nicht daran das blizz den smaragdgrünen traum als spiel bringt da er wie auch im buch beschrieben nur für die größten druiden ereichbar sein wird dann wohl doch eher alte götter und dann kommt man halt an ne stelle wo diese versiegellung ist aber ich glaub trotzdem ned daran eher eine dämonische wet


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Ja aber die haben da übertrieben und verantwortungslos Magie eingesetzt. Aber da du schon erwähnt hast, dass Drachen auch viele kleine und große Fehler machen, seh ich jetzt keinen richtigen Sinn mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Vielleicht Morgen..



was heißt hier verantwortungslos magie eingesetzt?
sie haben feuerbälle und arkane geschosse gescdhleudert im krieg... ka wie du da verantwortungslos defenierst. Wie gesagt die drachen interessieren sich nicht wirklich dafür ob wir uns gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen.. ob mit magie oder ohne.


aber ka erklär mal was genau du meinst was sie mit der magie falsch gemacht haben


----------



## Braamséry (20. Oktober 2010)

Elponto schrieb:


> du weist schon das Malfuiron Sturmgrimm mit cata wieder kommt und wer des buch gelesen hat Sturmgrimm dann weiste das malfurion wieder nach azeroth kommt nachdem er den smaragdgrünen traum besiegt hatte!
> also quatsch ned son mist wennde null ahnung hast.
> ich denk eher sageras wird bestimmt noch ne rolle spieler.oder die alten götter sind ja auch nicht alle tot, blizz hat schon noch kleine ideen was kommen könnte!
> und auserdem haben auch die druiden dazu beigetragen das der smaragdgrüner alptraum besiegt wird!



Es wird so kommen:

- Smargdgrüner Traum
- Burnung Legion

Die Liste von damals hat es prophezeit und bis jez lag sie immer richtig.

Außerdem ist das auch fast klar.
Wenn die grünen Drachen "keine Lust" haben jmd zu lehren wie man den traum betritt braucht man jmd mit Ahnung und Zeit. Wenns durch n Portal o.ä. ist trifft das hier auch zu.
Und sowas verbindet man mit nem pre-event, weil man sowas nicht von heut auf morgen lernt.



Hellscreams schrieb:


> was heißt hier verantwortungslos magie eingesetzt?
> sie haben feuerbälle und arkane geschosse gescdhleudert im krieg... ka wie du da verantwortungslos defenierst. Wie gesagt die drachen interessieren sich nicht wirklich dafür ob wir uns gegenseitig die köpfe einschlagen.. ob mit magie oder ohne.
> 
> 
> aber ka erklär mal was genau du meinst was sie mit der magie falsch gemacht haben



Sie haben die Magie achtlos eingesetzt.
Sie haben nicht darauf geachtet wer sie "aufspüren" kann.

Sargeras hat die Magie, die vom Brunnen ausging, gespürt und ist dadurch auf die Welt aufmerksam geworden.
Der rest sollte bekannt sein.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Elponto schrieb:


> stimmt schon aber trotzdem glaub ich nicht daran das blizz den smaragdgrünen traum als spiel bringt da er wie auch im buch beschrieben nur für die größten druiden ereichbar sein wird dann wohl doch eher alte götter und dann kommt man halt an ne stelle wo diese versiegellung ist aber ich glaub trotzdem ned daran eher eine dämonische wet




ne sorry auch das stimmt nicht.. wie du sicher gelesen hast sind tyrande und ihre gefährten durch ein portal in den smaragdgrünen traum gereist in das jeder eintretten kann. Wirklich jeder kann dadurch.. nur Druiden können von überall dort rein.. und nur druiden haben dort drin ziemlich übernatürliche kräfte 

2 dieser portale weis ich.. eins iwo in ahsenvale und eins im dämmerwald wo früher dieser grüne drachen world boss stand


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist aus storytechnischen Gründen schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, das scheitert schon am Betreten das Traumes. Da kann auch nicht mal eben so eine Lücke entstehen. Aber da müssen jetzt die ran, die das Buch gelesen haben, wenn dadrin eh beschrieben wird, wie die Verderbnis des Traumes besiegt wurde, dann ist ein Addon so oder so ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Es wird so kommen:
> 
> - Smargdgrüner Traum
> - Burnung Legion
> ...



... wie gesagt niemand nicht einmal drachen wussten das es sargeras gibt. denn sargeras war bei der erschaffung unseres azeroth nochn guter und wurde erst danach plemplem in der birne.. und was man nicht weis macht einen nicht heiß.. also wenn man von keinen weis der einen aufspüren könnte achtet man auch nicht wie auffällig es ist

2. reden wir grad über die trollkriege und nicht über den krieg der ahnen


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist aus storytechnischen Gründen schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, das scheitert schon am Betreten das Traumes. Da kann auch nicht mal eben so eine Lücke entstehen. Aber da müssen jetzt die ran, die das Buch gelesen haben, wenn dadrin eh beschrieben wird, wie die Verderbnis des Traumes besiegt wurde, dann ist ein Addon so oder so ausgeschlossen.




so nun zu dir.. wie ich bereits geschrieben habe gibts portale durch die jeder in den smaragdgrünen traum reisen kann... und der smaragdgrüne albtraum wurde nicht komplett besiegt.. wer das buch gelesen hatt weis das da ein offenes ende ist und das da aufjedenfall ein addon kommt wo die alten götter dieses schlupfloch entdecken und nochmal den smaragdgrünen traum verderben


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

ich wär ja noch für so eine eskalation des krieges zwischen allianz und horde der die ganze welt in krieg stürtzt 
meinet wegen auch unter den fraktionen... zB das die Untoten sich von ihrem Zwecksbündniss mit der Horde lösen 
oder solche faxen


----------



## Alpax (20. Oktober 2010)

normal wird bei solchen Themen immer die bekannte Liste verlinkt ... ich spar mir das jetzt mal ^^ ... aber es geht garantiert noch weiter


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2010)

Alpax schrieb:


> normal wird bei solchen Themen immer die bekannte Liste verlinkt ... ich spar mir das jetzt mal ^^ ... aber es geht garantiert noch weiter



welche liste?


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> so nun zu dir.. wie ich bereits geschrieben habe gibts portale durch die jeder in den smaragdgrünen traum reisen kann... und der smaragdgrüne albtraum wurde nicht komplett besiegt.. wer das buch gelesen hatt weis das da ein offenes ende ist und das da aufjedenfall ein addon kommt wo die alten götter dieses schlupfloch entdecken und nochmal den smaragdgrünen traum verderben



Wiegesagt...Sturmgrimm zählt zu den Büchern, die ich nicht gelesen habe. Wusste bis eben nichtmal die Ursache der Verderbnis des Traumes. War es ein alter Gott ? Mehrere ? Wie ? Seit wann?


----------



## Elponto (20. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> ne sorry auch das stimmt nicht.. wie du sicher gelesen hast sind tyrande und ihre gefährten durch ein portal in den smaragdgrünen traum gereist in das jeder eintretten kann. Wirklich jeder kann dadurch.. nur Druiden können von überall dort rein.. und nur druiden haben dort drin ziemlich übernatürliche kräfte
> 
> 2 dieser portale weis ich.. eins iwo in ahsenvale und eins im dämmerwald wo früher dieser grüne drachen world boss stand






Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Smaragdgrüne Traum ist aus storytechnischen Gründen schlicht und ergreifend nicht möglich, das scheitert schon am Betreten das Traumes. Da kann auch nicht mal eben so eine Lücke entstehen. Aber da müssen jetzt die ran, die das Buch gelesen haben, wenn dadrin eh beschrieben wird, wie die Verderbnis des Traumes besiegt wurde, dann ist ein Addon so oder so ausgeschlossen.



ja dämmerwald,hinterlande,eschental,feralas sind die portale dan ja angeblich bei fandral in der hütte. Aber und das ist ja das was ich mein wie im buch beschrieben hat der alptraum diese portale geschlossen (mit cata sindse weg)
und das in darna is ja auch nun geschlossen deswegen sollen nurnoch die druiden rein kommen und deswegen ist es unmöglich 

@ Mene genau des meine ich 
vllt wirds ne ini geben wo man den kampf von malfiruion durchlebt wie in hdz4!

aber ich denke immernoch das da kein addon kommt eher was mit den alten göttern oder sageras!


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wiegesagt...Sturmgrimm zählt zu den Büchern, die ich nicht gelesen habe. Wusste bis eben nichtmal die Ursache der Verderbnis des Traumes. War es ein alter Gott ? Mehrere ? Wie ? Seit wann?




es war xavius in seiner baumform XD

jednefalls xavius war diener von azshara und wurde von malfurion in einen baum verwandelt

und der wurde genauso wie deathwing von den alten göttern korrumpiert und hatt mit dem erhaltenen wissen und macht von den göttern den Smaragdgrünen Traum verdorben


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Elponto schrieb:


> ja dämmerwald,hinterlande,eschental,feralas sind die portale dan ja angeblich bei fandral in der hütte. Aber und das ist ja das was ich mein wie im buch beschrieben hat der alptraum diese portale geschlossen (mit cata sindse weg)
> und das in darna is ja auch nun geschlossen deswegen sollen nurnoch die druiden rein kommen und deswegen ist es unmöglich
> 
> @ Mene genau des meine ich
> ...




wie ich bereits gesagt habe das die alten götter am alptraum schuld waren und malfurion den kleinen durchgang von ihrem gefängnis zum smaragdgrünen traum nicht völlig verschließen konnte sondern nur isolieren.. also denke ich sehr wohl das das noch kommt und zwar im zusammenhang mit den alten göttern.. weil das der eigentlich einzige eingang ( auser an qiraj und ulduar wobei das eher mh ka obs durchgänge sind überhaupt... da waren ja auch nur winzig kleine teilchen der alten götter drin) zu den alten göttern ist 


und ich glaube auch an die liste.. weil die immer stimmte

wow
burning crusade (outlands)
wotlk (northrend)
cata (mahlstrom+südlichen inseln)
emerald dream
argus (heimatwelt der brennenden legion)

und naja da glaub ich kommt noch was aber ka was:>


----------



## Shaila (20. Oktober 2010)

Das ist im Übrigen die Frage von vorhin:

Kann man die alten Götter überhaupt beseitigen ohne das der Planet zerstört wird. Kann man sich vollständig von ihren Fähigkeiten isolieren ? DAS ist die Frage und wenn die Antwort nein ist, dann heißt es bei der Frage Zukunft Azeroth's beim Pantheon auch nein, da eine Zukunft nicht möglich ist, mit den alten Göttern.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (20. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Das ist im Übrigen die Frage von vorhin:
> 
> Kann man die alten Göter überhaupt beseitigen ohne das der Planet zerstört wird. Kann man sich vollständig von ihren Fähigkeiten isolieren ? DAS ist die Frage und wenn die Antwort nein ist, dann heißt es bei der Frage Zukunft Azeroth's beim Pantheon auch nein, da eine Zukunft nicht möglich ist, mit den alten Göttern.




nein das einzige was wir tun können is sie immerwieder in ihre verbannung zurückzuschlagen... und ich glaube solang sie nicht komplett ausbrechen, wird auch das pantheon sich dafür nicht so sehr interessieren weil die genug andere probleme haben.. von wegen ne andere kriegerische rasse die genauso mächtig sind wie sie und halt die unendliche brennende legion... da dämonen nicht wirklich killbar sind sondern nur in den twisting nether geschleudert werden kann man sie immer wieder neu beschwören und das tun die dämonen halt immer wieder... sich gegenseitig neu beschwören. Das pantheon müsste die dämonen wirklich alle auf einmal mit einem schlag plattmachen und allen anderen verbieten dämonen zu beschwören:> dann wäre die bedrohung weg... aber naja die haben halt momentan genug zu tun


----------



## Shaila (21. Oktober 2010)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> nein das einzige was wir tun können is sie immerwieder in ihre verbannung zurückzuschlagen... und ich glaube solang sie nicht komplett ausbrechen auch das pantheon nicht dafür interessiert ist weil die genug andere probleme haben.. von wegen ne andere kriegerische rasse die so mächtig sind und halt die unendliche brennende legion... da dämonen nicht wirklich killbar sind sondern nur in den twisting nether geschleudert werden kann man sie immer wieder neu beschwören.. das pantheon müsste die dämonen wirklich alle auf einmal mit einem schlag plattmachen und allen anderen verbieten dämonen zu beschwören:> dann wäre die bedrohung weg... aber naja die haben halt momentan genug zu tun



Hmm, da muss ich widersprechen. Man weiss ja im Grunde überhaupt nicht, was das Pantheon im Moment tut und wo sie sich überhaupt befinden. Wer weiss ob sie überhaupt wissen, was Sargeras und Co. auf Azeroth angerichtet haben. Wer weiss ob sie überhaupt etwas von den Ausmaßen Sargeras Pläne wissen. Und die Stimmen der alten Götter kann man eben nicht vollständig isolieren, das ist meine Vermutung. Das würde dann bedeuten das es NIEMALS Frieden auf Azeroth geben könnte.


----------



## Firechaos (21. Oktober 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Wie könnten wir kleine Opfas denn den Naaru helfen? oO





Der Heimatplanet der Naaru ist die Scherbenwelt..


----------



## pharazon/anub (21. Oktober 2010)

TheWoody schrieb:


> Seeeeeehr weit über Deathwing steht Sargeras, von Kil'Jaeden mal ganz zu schweigen. Will hier keine Romane schreiben, wer alles mächtiger sein könnte.
> 
> *Ausserdem: Blizzards Universum -> Wenn sie wollen, ist der Endboss von der nächsten Expansion Hogger.*



Made my day^^


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (21. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Hmm, da muss ich widersprechen. Man weiss ja im Grunde überhaupt nicht, was das Pantheon im Moment tut und wo sie sich überhaupt befinden. Wer weiss ob sie überhaupt wissen, was Sargeras und Co. auf Azeroth angerichtet haben. Wer weiss ob sie überhaupt etwas von den Ausmaßen Sargeras Pläne wissen. Und die Stimmen der alten Götter kann man eben nicht vollständig isolieren, das ist meine Vermutung. Das würde dann bedeuten das es NIEMALS Frieden auf Azeroth geben könnte.




doch mann weis das das pantheon den unendlich kampf gegen die dämonen aufgenommen hatt... denn aus diesem grund ist sargeras ja verrückt geworden.. weil er es nicht ausgehalten hatt weil es halt unendlich böses gibt und deswegen nie ordnung herrschen kann... deswegen is sargeras böse geworden

und ja man kann die alten götter nie vollständig isolieren deswegen werden sie immer wieder ausbrechen und wir müssen sie immer wieder zurückstoßen in die verbannung.. und solang uns das gelingt hatt das pantheon keinen grund sich darum iwie zu kümmern.. das sind höherstehende wesen:> und deren angewohnheit isses nunmal erst dann einzugreifen wenn es bereits zu spät ist XD


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (21. Oktober 2010)

Firechaos schrieb:


> Der Heimatplanet der Naaru ist die Scherbenwelt..




total falsch.. die naaru sind weltenbummler und reisen in raumschiffen von welt zu welt auf ihrem ewigen kampf gegen das böse und dabei helfen und rekrutieren sie niedere völker die für das gute kämpfen... daher haben sie auch die draenai gerettet 

steht im warcraft buch nummero 2 Aufstieg der Horde


----------



## schmetti (21. Oktober 2010)

wow geht solange genug dafür bezahlen immer weiter


----------



## Annovella (21. Oktober 2010)

Nerolon schrieb:


> ja geht weiter smaragdgrüner traum kommt auch noch dann retten wir die dudus die zublöd sind sich ein wecker zustellen -.-



Toll, jetzt hast du schon die ganze Geschichte erzählt!!! Püh!


----------



## Anglus (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Sag mir einen Comicheft/Film/Figur die ausschaut wie die Grafik von World of Warcraft.
> Champions online ist Comicgrafik, World of Warcraft dagegen hat seinen eigenen Style, welcher mittlerweile Grafisch sehr veraltet ist.
> 
> Ich möchte darüber auch nicht lange Diskutieren, es war schlussendlich nur meine eigene Meinung.
> ...



Erstmal hat er recht wow ist im Comic Stil gehalten,es gibt auch bei Comics unterschiede aber das wichtigste ist...die Grafik von Wow ist zeitlos,selbst in 10 Jahren wäre sie noch gut und es gibt sehr sehr viele leute die wow nicht mehr spielen würden wenn es nicht genau diesen Grafikstil hätte.Und wie schon einige gesagt haben die Grafik ist nicht veraltet,stell mal alles auf Ultra dann sieht man den unterschied zu früher(Classic).Es ist halt nur der Stil der anders ist aber keineswegs veraltet.Wenn ich heute nen Spiel entwickeln würde das super aussieht,die tollsten und grafisch besten Effekte drin hätte und mich trotzdem für einen Comicstil entscheiden würde heisst das nicht das die Grafik veraltet ist.

Ihr immer mit euren Vorurteilen.


----------



## Branntwein (21. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es gibt Wesen über Deathwings Machtstufe oder über seiner Machstufe. Sie sind nur leider nicht unsere Freunde, bzw. bei manchen weiss man es nicht.
> 
> Beispiele:
> 
> ...



na na na  die Elementarlords (Ragnaros usw) sind viel viel schwächer als die alten Götter und um einiges schwächer als Deathwing.... 

aber generell wirds noch für ein paar Jahre Lore geben, an dem sich WoWler erfreuen können..... wenn SW:TOR davon nicht ein paar Leute abzieht *hust*


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (21. Oktober 2010)

Branntwein schrieb:


> na na na  die Elementarlords (Ragnaros usw) sind viel viel schwächer als die alten Götter und um einiges schwächer als Deathwing....
> 
> aber generell wirds noch für ein paar Jahre Lore geben, an dem sich WoWler erfreuen können..... wenn SW:TOR davon nicht ein paar Leute abzieht *hust*




ähm er hatt je nicht gesagt das die elementarlords mächtiger sind als deathwing oder die alten götter.. er hatt nur gesagt das es weitere mächtige gegner gibt.. nicht mächtigere 

aber er hatt die alten götter nicht bei mächtigere gegner als deathwing hingeschrieben.. un die sind nunmal mächtiger als deathwing.. aber ansonsten wars das


----------



## Anglus (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Aber er hat ne Menge doppelt gesagt
> 
> Die alten Götter und die Phanteons sind ein und das selbe
> Allerdings werden die Phanteons nie im Spiel zur debatte stehen was Bossfights oder so angeht denn wenn die Götter Tod sind was soll dann noch kommen?



Falsch,gegen alten Götter hat man schon öfter gekämpft(Yogg Saron,Cthun usw) und das Pantheon sind nicht die alten Götter sondern etwas weit mächtigeres und Feinde der alten Götter.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (21. Oktober 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Falsch,gegen alten Götter hat man schon öfter gekämpft(Yogg Saron,Cthun usw) und das Pantheon sind nicht die alten Götter sondern etwas weit mächtigeres und Feinde der alten Götter.




wiederrum falsch

wir haben nur gegen kleinste teile der alten götter gekämpft da diese weitauws mächtiger sind.. nur gegen winzige manifestationen haben wir gekämpft vl. 1% der wahren macht

und die alten götter sind möchtiger als die titanen.. die titanen haben sie nur mit ihrer schieren überzahl überrant


----------



## BladeDragonGX (21. Oktober 2010)

mal eine sau blöde frage da ihr immer wieder Die Bücher Erwähnt .... Welches Buch Ist das erste Als Der Anfang welches das 2 Unsw :>


----------



## Dragonye (21. Oktober 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> *Wer zum Henker hat mit Level 16 bitte ein Recount am laufen oO*



Ich  ^^


----------



## Dragonye (21. Oktober 2010)

sry für doppelpost: 

ich lese immer häufiger etwas mit "pantheon" aber wer ist des ? hab erst mit WotLk angefangen und nie die bücher gelesen


----------



## LordAzrael (21. Oktober 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> sry für doppelpost:
> 
> ich lese immer häufiger etwas mit "pantheon" aber wer ist des ? hab erst mit WotLk angefangen und nie die bücher gelesen



Das Pantheon ist sowas wie der Olymp da sind die ganzen "Ober" Titanen vertreten.
Ahja der Smaragdgrüne (Alb)Traum ist aus dem Rennen den das war vor Cata (Was wir nicht spielen konnten dank Richard A. Knaak xD)
Übrig bleiben unter anderem
Kil'Jaeden
Archimonde (Ok nicht wirklich der kommt wahrscheinlich in Cata wieder)
Sageras (Der sicher wieder kommt, da er nur in der Zwielichtdimension (oder sowas) gefangen ist und man im smaragdgrünen Traum einen Riss gefunden hat wo man wieder daraus kommen könnte)
Todesschwinges kleines Baby, die Dämonenseele (Glaubt ihr wirklich Blizz lässt einen Autor so ein Teil entwickeln was alle Energie der Wesen aufnimmt und bei seiner Zerstörung von Rhonin wirklich alles wieder rauskommt, ich bin noch am Überlegen ob das was da raus kam nich zufällig der Anführer des ewigen Drachenschwarms ist. Und mit Abstand wäre das Wesen das mächtigste Ding was Azeroth je gesehen hat, der Sephiroth von WOW xD (Alles nur Theorie) )
Der Tirisfal Gott
Nozdurmo(Ja der wird wahrscheinlich auch verrückt das hat er im 3ten teil der Krieg der Ahnen reihe mehr oder weniger angekündigt.)
Schauplätze:
Die Welt Argus
Das Pantheon("Beim Präventiv schlag der Gegner, halt defensiv von unserer Warte aus)
Die Letzten Teile der Scherbenwelt(Wo ich von ausgehe das Sageras es sich wenn er wieder kommt ersma da wieder heimisch macht)
Der Mahlstrom
Die Zeit himself(Also die Zeitstürme)


----------



## Aitaro (21. Oktober 2010)

archimonde?
kiljaeden?

ham die nich schon in bc einen aufn deckel bekommen? oO


----------



## Aranya (21. Oktober 2010)

Dragonye schrieb:


> sry für doppelpost:
> 
> ich lese immer häufiger etwas mit "pantheon" aber wer ist des ? hab erst mit WotLk angefangen und nie die bücher gelesen



Das sind die "Anführer" der Titanen! Stand auch letztens in irgendner Zeitschrift.


LG
Ara


----------



## Lekar (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie schon die anderen gesagt haben gibts genug bösewichte die mächtiger sind als Todesschwinge. Das beste Beispiel find ich halt Sargeras...Anführer der Brennenden Legion und zudem ein Titan. Wer da noch mächtiger sein soll weiß ich auch nicht.
Wegen Kil'jaeden...der is der Endboss des Sonnenbrunnenplateaus also denke ich ma dass er erstma nicht so schnell kommt.


----------



## SonicScrewdriver (21. Oktober 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> mal eine sau blöde frage da ihr immer wieder Die Bücher Erwähnt .... Welches Buch Ist das erste Als Der Anfang welches das 2 Unsw :>



 Naja man kann die Bücher nicht wirklich in: das ist Teil 1 und das Teil 2 usw. unterteilen, da sich die Ereignisse immer wieder überschneiden. Aber ein guter Einstieg ist auf jeden Fall die "Krieg der Ahnen" Trilogie. Die setzt quasi den Grundstein für alle zukünftigen Ereignisse. 
Die nächste (Lore-technisch logische) Reihenfolge sollte dann "Aufstieg der Horde", "Der letzte Wächter", "Im Strom der Dunkelheit", "Der Tag des Drachen", "Der Lord der Clans", "Jenseits des dunklen Portals", "Teufelskreis" und "Die Nacht des Drachen" sein.

Bei Interesse dann noch die Bücher "Arthas", "Stormrage" (auf deutsch Sturmgrimm) und das neuste Buch "Weltenbeben".
Ich denke mal damit hätte man den Großteil der WoW bzw. Warcraft Geschichte bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt abgedeckt 

Das ist natürlich die von mir gewählte Reihenfolge aber ich fand sie am logischsten, was den zeitlichen Ablauf betrifft^^

Und @ Aitaro...also Archimonde SOLLTE zumindest tot sein (man weiß ja nie, was Blizz sich ausdenkt) aber Kil'jaeden wurde lediglich zurückgeschlagen und am Eintritt in Azeroth via Sonnenbrunnen gehindert. Er ist also immer noch putzmunter ^^


----------



## Nethertank (21. Oktober 2010)

moin moin also

Blizzard hat doch nen lvl cap von 100 angesetzt oder irre icvh mich da naja egal hatte ich mal so gelesen

und mit cata wird das jetzige cap auf 85 raufgesetzt.

Frage: warum nur 5?

Antwort: Damit bis lvl 100 noch weitere Addons reinpassen mit level Phasen.

Hatte ich mal gelesen 

also keine angst so schnell gehts jetz nicht zu ende^^


----------



## Russelkurt (21. Oktober 2010)

es muss so lange weiter gehen, wie das geld fließt. sobald die abonennten wegfallen und blizz unter eine mindestanzahl kommt stellen sie wow ein. aber wenn es nötig ist machen sie auch noch wow2, nur um weiter auf der geldwelle zu schwimmen. nach dem smaragdgrünen traum, dem 2ten lichking, dem 3ten lichking, dem 3ten durchgeknallten drachenaspekt, dem 4ten durchgeknallten drachenaspekt, dem x-ten alten gott den man besiegen muss und dem x-ten +1 alten gott, den man besiegen muss...


----------



## Helgesen (21. Oktober 2010)

Die WoW Geschichte geht noch weiter.


----------



## Bigsteven (21. Oktober 2010)

Klar geht die WoW-Geschichte weiter. Ob man das aber in der Alten Grafik und so weiter macht sollte man überdenken. Noch mehr in dem alten Prog rumfummeln führt irgendwann zum Absturz-GAU. Der aktuelle Vorbereitungs-Patch zeigt das sehr deutlich. Also besser ein ganz neues WoW2 erstellen und die Erkenntnisse und Erfahrungen aus dem alten Summs dort einfließen lassen. Dann kann man auch Grafisch wieder zu anderen MMORPGs aufschließen.


----------



## flandaan (21. Oktober 2010)

Also ich bin auch der Ansicht das bald schluss sein wird. In dieser Form.

Denn je höher das Endlevel, desto mehr muss Blizzard die dauer des Levelns angeleichen.

Wenn wir also mal Max. lvl 100 haben, macht man in der classic Welt 4 Quests uns ist level 10 ?

Es wird dann nähmlich sehr schwer Spieler zu motivieren sich das Spiel zu kaufen......


----------



## Derulu (21. Oktober 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Die können uns auf die neue Welt transportieren. Müsste noch einfacher sein, als neue Sterbliche zu erschaffen. Und die Titanen selbst sind nicht perfekt! Siehe Sargeras. Der Ursprung des Ewigen Drachenschwarm ist jedoch unbekannt. Und C'thun ist, laut einem Comic den ich nicht zu Verfügung habe, TOT!




ACHTUNG SPOILERALARM

Dann frage ich mich mit welchem Augen mit vielen Wesen...ööööhhh Wesen mit vielen vielen Augen, der gute Cho'gall , neuerdings Anführer der Schattenhammerkultisten (aka Old Gods Fanbois), verschmolzen ist...


----------



## LordVarot (21. Oktober 2010)

sowei ich mich erinnere stand in irgendeinem buffed magazin das die leute von blizz evtl. auch mal ein add on planen in dem es keine stufen erhöhung geeben wird. das war auch einer der gründe warum es nur bis 85 geht man wollte das wir uns daran nicht gewöhnen.

ach und ich denke nicht das das das ende ist wo wären wir den da die Burning Legion muss noch in die knie gezwungen werden (sprich sagereas & Co )

;D


----------



## Elcrian (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich aber, wie die das mit dem Leveln lösen. Also mit Cata zieh ich mir so schnell keinen Twink hoch, just aus dem Grunde das ich Scherbenwelt und Northend bald nicht mehr sehen kann.
Bei noch einem Addon wär das vermutlich eine Lebensaufgabe, gerade für die die wenig Spielen. ..


----------



## Shaila (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte jedoch hinzufügen das ein Kampf auf Azeroth gegen Sargeras nicht möglich ist. Seine blose Anwesenheit würde schon ausreichen um alles zu vernichten. Er müsste nicht einen Finger heben. Außerdem ist ungeklärt, ob es ihn noch gibt und wo er sich befindet. Er wird nicht umsonst "Der Weltenzerstörer" genannt. Wenn Deathwings Macht schon unfassbar groß ist, dann ist Sargeras Macht im Grunde nicht mehr in Worten zu beschreiben.


----------



## Kafka (21. Oktober 2010)

Naja irgendwie hoffe ich ja das auch mal schluss sein wird. Denn dann werden gute andere Spiele nimma von WoW Fanatikern in grund und Boden geflamt xD


----------



## Loina (21. Oktober 2010)

ihr immer mit eurer grafik grafik,die wird doch immer verbessert.
vergleich mal classic wow und das aktuelle,das ist schon ein unterschied.
also mach mal halblang.
Die leute die das game schon ewigzeiten zocken,scheissen doch drauf die kennen das spiel so und ihnen gefällt das.

und lev cap 100 ~schmunzel~ ihr glaubt auch an den nikolaus. 
blizzard macht die regeln,nicht der/die spieler.
Ihr seit nur gamer keine programmierer,zockt einfach und habt spass immer solche fässer aufmachen für nüx.

und wie viele schon geschrieben haben,die wow geschichte ist und wird noch lange nicht zuende sein.
blizzard macht das spiel,und sie können es beliebig weiterführen.


----------



## Edanos (21. Oktober 2010)

World of Warcraft ist noch lange nicht zu ende 
Ich schätze das es sogar noch so lange gehen wird, dass ich meine Kinder beim spielen von WoW sehen werde, ich bin 22 

Es gibt noch so viele Inhalte... Selbst wenn der gesammte Inhalt der Warcraft-Story (all die Bücher) aufgebraucht wäre, könnte Blizzard die Geschichte komplett aus eigener Hand weiter spinnen. 
Blizzard besitzt ja die Lizenzrechte und Co an den Büchern, das Warcraft Universum gehört ganz allein ihnen.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. Oktober 2010)

Also.... Nach Cataclysm kommt erst mal Katastrophe, danach Kat´A-Kombe und Kat´alysator.

Das nächste Addon wird nach 3-4 Patches und Bugfixes wohl erst einmal angekündigt, dann auf die lange Bank geschoben, dann wieder angekündigt, bis es dann letztentlich released. Lvl-Cap 90 oder gar 95, ein neuer Kontinent/ Dimension odä. und evtl. neue Berufe sollen dann die Spieler und Konsumenten weitere Jahre am Ball/PC halten. 

Ich spiele WoW zwar erst aktiv seit Mai, kenne ees aber durch Freunde schon seit der Beta.
Zum WoW-Universum kann ich nur sagen, dass es wie das Reale unendlich ist. Blizz/Activi hat nicht nur alle Rechte, sondern auch allerlei Gründe (bzw. nur einen nämlich GELD,GELD, und ach ja GELD), das Spiel so lange es geht auf dem Markt zu halten.

Da die Fantasie des Menschen bekannterweise keine Grenzen kennt, steht weiteren Addons doch nichts im Weg.
Ich persönlich werde erst einmal versuchen, bis Catarelease soviel es geht von der alten Welt zu sehen, um mich dann mit Lvl 70 durch Nordend zu Questen und Arthas/Lutschking Feuer unterm kalten Arsch zu machen.

Da ich auch noch Twinken will-tu und nur 2-4 mal die Woche zocken kann/will, werde ich Cata wohl frühestens ins 2 Jahre, wenn nicht sogar später haben/wenn überhaupt).

So und jetzt wünsch ich euch allen noch viel Spass mit WoW

So long

Ford


----------



## Lintflas (21. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard wird WENIGSTENS noch zwei oder drei weitere Addons rausbringen. Soviel ist sicher.
Eine Gans die goldene Eier legt, wird man ganz gewiss nicht so schnell schlachten.

WoW ist ein zeitloses Kultspiel, und selbst im Jahr 2020 wird es noch aktive Spieler geben.


----------



## legend codename (23. Oktober 2010)

Aufhören?! Nein, es fängt doch gerade erst an^^


----------



## LoveThisGame (24. Oktober 2010)

solange unser alle kohle monat für monat und für jedes addon zahlreich in canada auf blizzs konten landet gehts weiter ! ihr habt alle sooooooo lange wow gespielt aber das an der graphik ständig gearbeitet wird fällt ja scheints keinem auf !

der unterschied allein im letzten jahr is deutlich erkennbar von meinen anfangszeiten mal ganz zu schweigen und mit cata werden wir nochmal eine gewaltige steigerung erleben.

benutzt mal euren ruhestein von meinetwegen sw/og nach dalaran sofern ihr auf max graphik spielt also ultra plus sonnenstrahlen hoch usw lauft direkt zu den städte portalen und schaut euch mal bisschen um dabei was seht ihr ?

habe nen high end rechner i7 8gb 1gb nvidia usw ich hab ca 10 sekunden ladezeiten bis auch der letzte npc erscheint dann macht mal das selbe in die andere richtung in sw ladezeiten nahezu null, wollte damit nur ein anschauliches beispiel liefern wie man graphische fortschritte in wow erkennen kann wenn man sein langzeitgedächtnis mit erlaubten oder unerlaubten mitteln vernichtet haben sollte. 

bei 12 millionen kunden wird denke nicht jeder technisch so ausgerüstet sein von daher auch verständlich das blizz die technischen anforderungen nicht zu weit nach oben schrauben will.


----------



## Doom1990 (24. Oktober 2010)

Es geht aufjedenfall weiter da warcraft1-3 die storys liefern und es kommt noch warcraft 4^^ da kommen noch einige addons das nächste ist smaragdgrüner traum^^ das geht dan warscheinlich bis lv 90^^


----------



## Tomo1994 (24. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Blizzard will leveln wir bis Level 500.
Wie bestimmt schon erwähnt wurde setzt die Geschichte von Wow bei Warcraft 3 an.
Somit kann Blizzard sie solange weiterschreiben wie wir zahlen 
Kiljeaden wird bestimmt nochmal in seiner ganzen Macht kommen, genauso kommt ja auch Ragnaros in voller Macht mit Cata wieder.
1 alter Gott sollte auch nach Cata noch kommen (vllt dann der, der den Smaragdgrünen Traum korumpiert) und natürlich falls wirs übertreiben wollen Sargeras.


----------



## Samok (24. Oktober 2010)

Was Blizz will ist allein Geld und solang sie das bekommen gibt es WoW und egal wie die Story dann wird Hauptsache ist das der Rubel rollt.


----------



## Duskfall334 (24. Oktober 2010)

TheWoody schrieb:


> Seeeeeehr weit über Deathwing steht Sargeras, von Kil'Jaeden mal ganz zu schweigen. Will hier keine Romane schreiben, wer alles mächtiger sein könnte.
> 
> Ausserdem: Blizzards Universum -> Wenn sie wollen, ist der Endboss von der nächsten Expansion Hogger.



Hogger ftw! 
Wäre natürlich ein geniales Gefühl mit 25 Mann Hogger zu legen


----------



## handzumgrus (25. Oktober 2010)

*Für mich als "altes Häschen" sind die Talentbäume ein Graus. Keine möglichkeiten mehr sich von der Masse abzuheben und mal etwas mehr Support zu skillen.

*woran man sieht, dass du dich null mit patch 4 auseinander gesetzt hast


----------



## Derulu (25. Oktober 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> *Für mich als "altes Häschen" sind die Talentbäume ein Graus. Keine möglichkeiten mehr sich von der Masse abzuheben und mal etwas mehr Support zu skillen.
> 
> *woran man sieht, dass du dich null mit patch 4 auseinander gesetzt hast




Da füge ich noch hinzu: 

zu den alten Talentbäumen
_

" ... the illusion of choice, isn't the same thing as true choice" © 2010 Ghostcrawler_


----------



## mister008 (25. Oktober 2010)

Bliz hat glaube ich beim WotlK gesagt, dass nun jährlich ein Add-on erscheinen würde, bis 2012/13 das  neue MMO veröffentlicht werde. Außerdem habe ich mal gehört das Bliz das Level-Cap auf maximal 100 erhöhen will.

Und hier nochmal alle die stärker oder gleichstark wie Deathwing sind aufzuzählen finde ich sinnlos und lasse es daher weg:-)

Zu den Add-on Gebieten möchte ich noch das Südmeer (bzw. denn oben schon erwähnten unbekannten Kontinent im Süden) hinzufügen.


----------



## Luc - (25. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt noch zuviele Möglichkeiten, und das wird Blizzard auch zu 120% nutzen.

MfG Luc -


----------



## BlizzLord (25. Oktober 2010)

> *Für mich als "altes Häschen" sind die Talentbäume ein Graus. Keine möglichkeiten mehr sich von der Masse abzuheben und mal etwas mehr Support zu skillen.*



Die alten Talentbäume waren doch noch/genau so schlimm(er). cO

Außerdem selbst wenn man einen unglaublichen flexiblen Talentbaum hätte würde die Masse trotzdem aus guides copy & pasten.


----------



## Vaishyana (25. Oktober 2010)

mister008 schrieb:


> Außerdem *habe ich mal gehört* das Bliz das Level-Cap auf maximal 100 erhöhen will.





Soso. :-)


----------



## Quentaros (25. Oktober 2010)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> Hogger ftw!
> Wäre natürlich ein geniales Gefühl mit 25 Mann Hogger zu legen




Hogger ist schon von Chuck Norris gelegt worden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iu1mEn8x_N4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also wird wohl "Wrath of Chuck Norris" die letzte Erweiterung sein.


----------



## mister008 (25. Oktober 2010)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Soso. :-)



Ja, ich kann ja schlecht sagen das es ne Tatsache ist wenns keine ist :-)


----------



## Xman64 (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass Blizzard Erweiterungen so lange plant bis der Levelbereich 100 erreicht wurde.


----------



## Hypokondria (25. Oktober 2010)

World of Warcraft - Viertes Addon bereits in Planung

Der Entwickler Blizzard Entertainment sammelt bereits Ideen für ein viertes Addon zum Online-Rollenspiel World of Warcraft.

Während die Fans des Online-Rollenspiels World of Warcraft derzeit noch auf die Veröffentlichung des dritten Addons Cataclysm warten, plant der Entwickler Blizzard Entertainment bereits für die Zeit danach - und ein weiteres Addon.
Wie John Lagrave, seines Zeichens Senior Producer von World of Warcraft, jetzt im Rahmen eines Interviews bestätigt hat, werde es definitiv ein viertes Addon geben.





Weiter geht es auf Gamestar.de


----------



## Slythôreas (25. Oktober 2010)

Also ich persönlich denk ja, dass Blizz sich was von "Frauentausch" und ähnlichen Serien abschaut, und es zu "Fraktionentausch" abändern... Ergo geht Thrall oder Garosh zur Allianz und Wrynn zur Horde


----------



## Zizzle (25. Oktober 2010)

Käpt schrieb:


> Und wer ist nun der Stärkste Boss in Warcraft???




Das dürfte zum momentanen Zeitpunkt wohl Aman'Thul sein, ist der älteste und weiseste der Titanen und Führer des Pantheons, wobei man nicht zu 100% weiß ob er uns freundlich oder feindlich gegenübersteht. 

Greetz 

Tante Edith wollte noch mit ihrem Lore Wissen prahlen:
Sargeras ist nicht mehr so mächtig wie die anderen Titanen, da die Waffe, die er führt (und untrennbar mit ihm verbunden ist) nur noch eine Hälfte vom einst ganzen Schwert Gorshalach ist, da ein anderer Titan des Pantheons (Aggramar), der nun Sargeras ehemalige Rolle einnimmt, den anderen Teil bekommen hat. Zudem kann man nicht sagen, ob er über seine vollen Kräfte verfügt, schließlich wurde er schon von Aegwynn besiegt, und er erlitt mit dem Tod Medivhs einen Schlag, weil er zum Zeitpunkt des Todes mit Medivhs Gedanken verbunden war.
Dennoch ist vermutlich mächtig genug, um zumindest einen großen Teil von Azeroth zu zerstören.


----------



## Tuetenpenner (26. Oktober 2010)

Jo, wird das letzte. Angesichts der immer höher steigenden Accountzahlen, hat Blizzard angst, zuviel Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Loina (26. Oktober 2010)

jo es wird kein neues addon mehr geben,die story ist einfach zu gross.
ausserdem lesen die wow entwickler diesen forum jeden tag 24 stunden lang,und richten sich darnach.


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Oktober 2010)

mister008 schrieb:


> Bliz hat glaube ich beim WotlK gesagt, dass nun jährlich ein Add-on erscheinen würde, bis 2012/13 das  neue MMO veröffentlicht werde. Außerdem habe ich mal gehört das Bliz das Level-Cap auf maximal 100 erhöhen will.


1. Blizzard hat bereits gesagt das sie schon am nächsten Addon dran sind
2. Das sogenannte neue MMO wird erst 2012 erstmals vorgestellt werden, obwohl jetzt bereits ca. 50 Mann daran arbeiten. Wenn man da mal an WoW zurück denkt, dürfte es kaum eine Veröffentlichung vor 2014/15 geben (WoW hatte auch eine Entwicklungszeit von ca. 5 Jahren). 2012 dann erst mal das nächste WoW-Addon.


----------



## Klos1 (27. Oktober 2010)

So lange die Leute zahlen, kommen auch Erweiterungen. Wer ist so blöd und lässt sich ein Millionengeschäft entgehen? Und wenn sie als Boss nen Riesenschlumpf implementieren müssen, weil die Story nichts mehr hergibt. Wo Käufer, da auch ein Anbieter.


----------

